# Envy Genetics



## fivepointgreens (Aug 5, 2019)

has anyone grown out their gear? The pics the post are gorgeous, stacked, and frosty girls. 
Just got a pack of the Drip (GushersxBlowpops) along with the I-Candy freebie (i-95xblowpops) 
If this company has been posted about, please delete.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 22, 2019)

Does anyone know the parents of Blow Pops?

thinking about grabbing a couple Envy packs from this black friday sale


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Nov 23, 2019)

Blowpops is sunset sherb x ogkush


----------



## HPS⚡420 (Nov 24, 2019)

I just pre ordered the Drip from Insane Seeds for the black Friday deal. They ship free!! Can't wait to run his gear!


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 24, 2019)

HPS⚡420 said:


> I just pre ordered the Drip from Insane Seeds for the black Friday deal. They ship free!! Can't wait to run his gear!


I preordered Booger Sugar from Insane Seeds

I really wanted both of the freebies(Blue Sunset and Bling Cookies)

I might also get a pack from Neptune to get the Blush and Breaker Valley freebies


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 24, 2019)

What's the background of Envy Genetics?


----------



## trichomechaser420 (Dec 10, 2019)

Also very interested in this discussion, just got some of the Breaker Valley freebies. A bit overloaded with genetics at the moment, but anything with SFV in it gets my ears perked up.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 10, 2019)

HPS⚡420 said:


> I just pre ordered the Drip from Insane Seeds for the black Friday deal. They ship free!! Can't wait to run his gear!


Did you get your order yet?


----------



## rzza (Jan 7, 2020)

fivepointgreens said:


> has anyone grown out their gear? The pics the post are gorgeous, stacked, and frosty girls.
> Just got a pack of the Drip (GushersxBlowpops) along with the I-Candy freebie (i-95xblowpops)
> If this company has been posted about, please delete.


How did this go?


----------



## rzza (Jan 7, 2020)

HPS⚡420 said:


> I just pre ordered the Drip from Insane Seeds for the black Friday deal. They ship free!! Can't wait to run his gear!


Any updates anyone?


----------



## rzza (Jan 7, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I preordered Booger Sugar from Insane Seeds
> 
> I really wanted both of the freebies(Blue Sunset and Bling Cookies)
> 
> I might also get a pack from Neptune to get the Blush and Breaker Valley freebies


What's that? I cant even find insane seeds in google?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2020)

rzza said:


> What's that? I cant even find insane seeds in google?


they are a instagram seedbank

you have to email them to get their seed list


----------



## rzza (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks @Zipz55 so how was the Envy gear?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2020)

rzza said:


> Thanks @Zipz55 so how was the Envy gear?


havent popped them yet and im not sure I will anytime soon

thinking about maybe popping the Booger Sugar if i dont pop the Durban x Zkittlez from CSI

dont really want to grow 2 Durban crosses at the same time

im saving the Blue Sunset and Bling Cookies for next fall


----------



## newyorkheadrush (Feb 14, 2020)

rzza said:


> What's that? I cant even find insane seeds in google?


they ok not bad ..he accepts PayPal if you comfortable with the Incase you don’t want to go threw the hassle of sending a money order and pay for priority mail and has a very long list of breeders some great some alright prices a little lower than other seed banks..


----------



## fivepointgreens (Feb 16, 2020)

rzza said:


> How did this go?


Hey! I haven’t actually popped them. Testing for Dragon Flame Genetics, and he gave me like 60+ seeds. I’ll update next week when I pop them alongside some other strains.


----------



## potsandpans (Feb 23, 2020)

This might be a dead thread but for anyone interested I grew their BlowTrops (blowpops x trop cookies) from clone and it came out fantastic. Great terp profile, nice on the nose, glazed in trichomes and the plant itself was very forgiving. Running some of their gear now, the drip, breaker valley and blush.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 1, 2020)

potsandpans said:


> This might be a dead thread but for anyone interested I grew their BlowTrops (blowpops x trop cookies) from clone and it came out fantastic. Great terp profile, nice on the nose, glazed in trichomes and the plant itself was very forgiving. Running some of their gear now, the drip, breaker valley and blush.
> View attachment 4487097


Oh it's definitely not a dead thread, people are always still lurking and searching. What was your yield like on BlowTrop, and under what conditions? Thanks man!


----------



## potsandpans (Mar 7, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Oh it's definitely not a dead thread, people are always still lurking and searching. What was your yield like on BlowTrop, and under what conditions? Thanks man!


Ha that's why i like this place. Long time lurker here.
As for the Blow trops. She was my first grow ever and i grew her from clone under all different kinds of lights lol. I made every mistake in the book which lead me to some serious root rot, but she powered through and kept making beautiful buds, pushing about 110 grams from one plant and 68 from the other. And her taste and smell is like no bud ive ever had before and everyone who gets to enjoy her agrees.


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 7, 2020)

potsandpans said:


> Ha that's why i like this place. Long time lurker here.
> As for the Blow trops. She was my first grow ever and i grew her from clone under all different kinds of lights lol. I made every mistake in the book which lead me to some serious root rot, but she powered through and kept making beautiful buds, pushing about 110 grams from one plant and 68 from the other. And her taste and smell is like no bud ive ever had before and everyone who gets to enjoy her agrees.


You stole at least the last 3 pictures


----------



## potsandpans (Mar 7, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> You stole at least the last 3 pictures


 Lol this is why i lurk . Forums are full of haters


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 7, 2020)

potsandpans said:


> Lol this is why i lurk . Forums are full of haters


So Neptune seedbank has been using your pictures for months now? If I’m wrong I’ll eat my words but the forums are to spread real information. I don’t post much either but dishonest claims don’t further the culture.


----------



## potsandpans (Mar 7, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> So Neptune seedbank has been using your pictures for months now? If I’m wrong I’ll eat my words but the forums are to spread real information. I don’t post much either but dishonest claims don’t further the culture.


Yes.


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 7, 2020)

potsandpans said:


> Yes.


Sounds far fetched, but good on you if that’s true.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 7, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> You stole at least the last 3 pictures


Lolol. 

Those pictures are freaking insane! Wow man. If that’s how they came out when you did bad... :O


----------



## potsandpans (Mar 7, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Lolol.
> 
> Those pictures are freaking insane! Wow man. If that’s how they came out when you did bad... :O


Yeah luckily i have a couple mothers kept of her, cant wait to run it again


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 13, 2020)

If blowpops is sherb x ogkush, how is he producing a male? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## R.C (Apr 13, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Sounds far fetched, but good on you if that’s true.


The thing is Neptune's are cropped his show larger pic so that makes it possible.


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 13, 2020)

R.C said:


> The thing is Neptune's are cropped his show larger pic so that makes it possible.


Fair enough, it’s definitely possible. I shouldn’t have jumped all over buddy like that without knowing. I’ll assume it’s legit. My appoglies @potsandpans, that was shitty of me.


----------



## R.C (Apr 13, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Fair enough, it’s definitely possible. I shouldn’t have jumped all over buddy like that without knowing. I’ll assume it’s legit. My appoglies @potsandpans, that was shitty of me.


I didn't mean anything about what you said, just that's the kind of proof people look for when judging original source


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 26, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> If blowpops is sherb x ogkush, how is he producing a male? Doesn't make sense.


Exactly what i was thinking. It must be an all fem lineup. Most fire plants come from fem pollen donors so i could alot of in his lineup along with alot of unstable plants comes with it. I know people will disagree especially the oldtimers and purest but truth is best plants have came from fem pollen but not necessarily best lines bc there will be herms


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 26, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> Exactly what i was thinking. It must be an all fem lineup. Most fire plants come from fem pollen donors so i could alot of in his lineup along with alot of unstable plants comes with it. I know people will disagree especially the oldtimers and purest but truth is best plants have came from fem pollen but not necessarily best lines bc there will be herms


I asked him and the og is actually a og bx. These are reg lines.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 26, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I asked him and the og is actually a og bx. These are reg lines.


 Do you know what the bx was?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 26, 2020)

Shady5388 said:


> Do you know what the bx was?


No


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 26, 2020)

I just ordered blowtrops and grape blow


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 26, 2020)

Yea if i do go with anything it will be SanFernandoBlow or TheDrip but i just spent a lil more than i wanted on these 4/20 sales..


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

I got Berry Parfait and The Creamery last week.Came with Calimints freebies

I already have Booger Sugar,Blue Sunset,and Bling Cookies in the stash

Have no idea when I'll actually get around to popping any of them since im doing all AKBB and Dynasty/Relic next round and then all fems the round after that

is anybody on this site growing their stuff?


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I got Berry Parfait and The Creamery last week.Came with Calimints freebies
> 
> I already have Booger Sugar,Blue Sunset,and Bling Cookies in the stash
> 
> ...


Crazy u say that bc i use to test for AKBB and still have some unreleased gems from him.. Check me out on I.G @basement_grower


----------



## potsandpans (May 4, 2020)

Update on that breaker valley. Day 74 of flower.


----------



## tko2184 (May 23, 2020)

Ordered their darkness came w two freebies but haven’t received them yet


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 2, 2020)

Just ordered the creamery anyone grow that? 70 a pack on glo


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 3, 2020)

Have 2 packs of Blupops here.. got calimints freebies going outdoors this season. Im interested enough to indulge before packs skyrocket in price


----------



## fivepointgreens (Jun 3, 2020)

potsandpans said:


> Ha that's why i like this place. Long time lurker here.
> As for the Blow trops. She was my first grow ever and i grew her from clone under all different kinds of lights lol. I made every mistake in the book which lead me to some serious root rot, but she powered through and kept making beautiful buds, pushing about 110 grams from one plant and 68 from the other. And her taste and smell is like no bud ive ever had before and everyone who gets to enjoy her agrees.


Grow your own


----------



## Flatrate (Jun 3, 2020)

I got Ring Pops, Pop Rocks, and Tropical Popsicle in the early stages in solo cup right now. No pictures to show, hell we've all seen seedlings before.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 10, 2020)

"The Darkness" looks quite nice.


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 10, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Just ordered the creamery anyone grow that? 70 a pack on glo


Hey man did you drop those yet?


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 10, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Hey man did you drop those yet?


They actually got stolen from my mailbox :/ Had 3 packages stolen the day they were delivered


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 10, 2020)

That blows man.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 10, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> That blows man.


Yeah glad it was only that pack and not a big order at least


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 10, 2020)

Very true!


----------



## suTraGrow (Jul 13, 2020)

potsandpans said:


> View attachment 4555581
> Update on that breaker valley. Day 74 of flower.


Just popped 45 of these, this pic made me a little more excited. Good shit man.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 26, 2020)

Here’s some Calimints freebies i popped. 3/6 successfully germinated and popped. i started them indoors and let my buddy keep one of them since he let me start them at his house. They’re starting to hit their stretch, i’ll make sure to post some more pictures once they start blooming. They definitely have a real cookie like structure, and even off just a stem rub they’re putting off a strong cookie dough, minty, creamy, and OG funk. i wish i could put them in a spot where they would get better lighting, but due to my situation i’m just happy they’re still thriving. Got 2 packs of these(gave one to a buddy) with 2 packs of Berry Parfait(Gelato 49 aka Açaí x Blowpops). Pictured is 3 and then 6


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 26, 2020)

Wanted to grab the Grape Blow but ended up snagging a pack of Breader Margins from Rado and a couple packs from a breeder on iG. Hopefully I can snag either a pack or two of the Grape Blow, Creamery, or Parlor when they drop.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2020)

Both the Calimints that are growing are both male. i really like the structure of CM 3 but i’m going to see how they stack and see if he checks all the boxes. i’m thinking CM 3 and the Sugar Rush 6(Cherry Pie dom pheno) will be a perfect match. Not to mention it wouldn’t hurt do a pollen chuck and stop wasting so much money on seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2020)

The one that i gave to my buddy is already starting to throw out female pre-flowers, so i’m going to try and get a cut from him so i can make a bx. i’ll see if he’ll let me take some pictures of her.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 1, 2020)

Just picked up Grape Blow and Cosmopolitan and is suppose to come with a freebie GG4xBlowpops!


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 7, 2020)

Got em in today! Within 30 minutes out of the mailbox had one of the GorillaPops packs dropped!


----------



## Snowback (Aug 8, 2020)

Please do updates if able. Keep this thread alive. My buddy recently picked up " The Darkness ". Not popped yet though.


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 9, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Please do updates if able. Keep this thread alive. My buddy recently picked up " The Darkness ". Not popped yet though.


darkness now that sounds good right there that is the gelate 33 x blowpops yeah the homie should get on that or look to me for some cuts of that as well.... as i am running that as we speak got two packs of them and sorted through 11 beans and 10 popped hella quick and on time just follow their germination directions and you will be well above par for the course

disclaimer or a sidenote on germination i like to follow the directions up until i see a tail and then i transfer to the paper towel i see faster results this way imo

all red tags are of the darkness they are further along barely than the pictures state barely but i dont have phone with me the orange tags are moby grape


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 9, 2020)

what i am dying to know is the potency on their crosses? i am perplexed i see all these phenos of their crosses and they look good ........only time will tell also receive thin mints x cali mints as a freebie


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 9, 2020)

Keep us posted tko, I am interested in your male to female ratio. So far I am 7 of 12 were male.


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Keep us posted tko, I am interested in your male to female ratio. So far I am 7 of 12 were male.


no problem @Flatrate i will i am not really that good at the log on riu but i am on another forum where i am and i keep decent notes as well....i could walk away shooting 7-12 and be ok by that on my end hell i have another whole pack i will not get to for sure if u have more envy and want to see what you get from it i mean im sure you way better than i at this lmk you have a thread link so i can see what you have come out with so far with you envy crosses?


----------



## Snowback (Aug 10, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> yeah the homie should get on that or look to me for some cuts of that as well....


He's a bit of a slacker, so it could be a while :/


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 11, 2020)

So out of the 3 Calimints that popped, 2 were male, one female. Got the 2 males sitting in my room waiting for them to open up and drop some more pollen, since my first try was a complete failure. Also took some cuts of the female my buddy has growing, and ever since i moved them under two seedling lamps instead of my 1500w they’re perky and doing really well. Going to try and make a bx of the CM‘s, as well as some other crosses. First picture is the CM6 male, that is a lot more stretchy and OG dominant than the others. Second picture is the CM2 female that i took cuts from, and looks like it resembles CM3 just with a tad bit more of an OG influence to her it looks like. Third picture is the CM3 male, and he looks a lot more cookie dominant. Number 3 will probably be the male that i use the most in upcoming crosses, even though for the back cross i’m going to use both males. Got three cuts that are looking absolutely lovely, ever since i stuck them under the seedling lights. i did have to throw out two, but that was my fault due to them being stuck under the 1500 W. Also caved on not buying any more seeds, but i’ve been wanting the Grape Blow but just haven’t been quick enough on the trigger. Has anyone here ordered through insane seeds?


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 11, 2020)

Never ordered through Insane, I got GrapeBlow from Neptune and it looks like they still have some.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 12, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Never ordered through Insane, I got GrapeBlow from Neptune and it looks like they still have some.


Damn wish i would’ve known that, because if i would’ve waited until 420 today i think i would’ve gotten the Fang freebies. Already placed my order, plus i would feel like an absolute dick if i canceled my order, and then ordered through Neptune. Could always cancel my order, but i would feel like a straight asshole.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 12, 2020)

I gotcha, to my knowledge Fang is only coming with the purchase of The Creamery, GellieBellies, BlowTrops, and Booger Sugar, but could be wrong.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 12, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I gotcha, to my knowledge Fang is only coming with the purchase of The Creamery, GellieBellies, BlowTrops, and Booger Sugar, but could be wrong.


You’re right i just checked, the restock at insane seeds come with Gorilla Pops(GG4 x BP) freebies, and to be honest i’d rather have a GG4 cross than some hype strain cross from cookie fam. Don’t have any GG4 crosses, so it would definitely be a nice addition to the vault. Also it seems like everyone that has ordered from insane seeds got what they ordered, so looks like i’m just gonna follow through. The three CM2 cuts are looking absolutely marvelous, and look like they’re going to make it. So it’ll be nice to make some bx’s with the males i have. Hopefully the Grape Blow have a better germ rate than the CM‘s, as well as the Berry Parfait that i got the CM freebies with.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 12, 2020)

Hell yes! I already dropped some of the GorillaPops I got, the packs I bought went right into storage. Don't get me wrong the Fang looks nice but I too would rather have GorillaPops!


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn wish i would’ve known that, because if i would’ve waited until 420 today i think i would’ve gotten the Fang freebies. Already placed my order, plus i would feel like an absolute dick if i canceled my order, and then ordered through Neptune. Could always cancel my order, but i would feel like a straight asshole.


Yea u would legitimately but an email stating this if u just ordered should be considered I’d shoot it out no is already understood so it can’t hurt u ya know


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 14, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Yea u would legitimately but an email stating this if u just ordered should be considered I’d shoot it out no is already understood so it can’t hurt u ya know


i just went through with the order through insane, i would rather have the Gorilla Pop freebies instead. Not to mention that would’ve been a real dick move to order through one company, and cancel that order just for some freebies. As long as i get the Grape Blow i paid for i’m happy. i don’t order for the freebies, i order to get the genetics that i want. Freebies are just cherries on the top.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 14, 2020)

if i get what i paid for, and in a timely fashion i wouldn’t mind ordering through them again. i would be lying if i said i wasn’t a little hesitant ordering through a newer seed bank, especially since i can’t find any reviews or testimonies saying they’re solid. So we shall see, if they are indeed solid, etc i’ll definitely make sure to make a thread to commend them.


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 14, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> if i get what i paid for, and in a timely fashion i wouldn’t mind ordering through them again. i would be lying if i said i wasn’t a little hesitant ordering through a newer seed bank, especially since i can’t find any reviews or testimonies saying they’re solid. So we shall see, if they are indeed solid, etc i’ll definitely make sure to make a thread to commend them.


Solid well I can only speak on what I know and Neptune jbc labyrinth and glo oh order and sit back your shit is coming I don’t know of any others


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 14, 2020)

I was simply saying email the company as they may be running the same promo and you may get it anyway


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 15, 2020)

I never have done business with Insane, but they are on Envy's approved vendors list. Envy is even doing an exclusive drop of Pop Rocks with Weedies freebie on the 20th.with them.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve ordered from Insane before 

didnt know that they shipped from Puerto Rico before I ordered but my package still got to me 2 days after they shipped


----------



## Snowback (Aug 15, 2020)

In these COVID times, I can only be envious of that shipping speed. A lot of the time now, my mail doesn't even leave the drop off point for a longer time period than that.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 16, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> I was simply saying email the company as they may be running the same promo and you may get it anyway


Ah misinterpreted what you were saying. On another note though was able to collect a decent amount of pollen from the CM3 stud, and at least one of the CM2 cuts that i got from my buddy seems like it’s going to make it. i’m going to try and make bx line with them to do a bigger hunt(since it’s essentially gelato 2.0, and could have good breeding purposes in the future). Also might use that stud to hit the Sugar Rush’s i have going. First pic is the CM3 stud, second pic is the pollen i was successfully able to collect, and third is the CM2 female my buddy is running and the one i took cuts from.


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Ah misinterpreted what you were saying. On another note though was able to collect a decent amount of pollen from the CM3 stud, and at least one of the CM2 cuts that i got from my buddy seems like it’s going to make it. i’m going to try and make bx line with them to do a bigger hunt(since it’s essentially gelato 2.0, and could have good breeding purposes in the future). Also might use that stud to hit the Sugar Rush’s i have going. First pic is the CM3 stud, second pic is the pollen i was successfully able to collect, and third is the CM2 female my buddy is running and the one i took cuts from.


That lady is pretty frfr


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 17, 2020)

DARKNESS in the red tags and moby grape in the orange


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 17, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> That lady is pretty frfr


Appreciate that, he does one hell of a job. He uses his own soil mix, and Vegamatrix Veganic lineup from Kyle Kushman. Really liking the number three stud as well, and i think number two female and number three stud would be a perfect match to further this line.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 17, 2020)

Just got my tracking number from insane, so i should be getting my order here in the next couple days.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 17, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> DARKNESS in the red tags and moby grape in the orange


Super. Please do continue to post The Darkness from time to time as they progress if you are able to do so.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 20, 2020)

So i definitely owe insane seeds a major apology, because everything i ordered came, freebies, slabs, and even a pretty dope lighter. They even arrived a day early, so i’ll make sure to make a thread. That way to make sure that if someone like me wants to order something from insane seeds, and wants to know if they’re legit they can easily find proof. i’m even going to try and order either a pack of Poprocks, or San Fernando Blow that comes with the Weedies freebies tonight at 8(exclusively with insane seeds). Have heard a lot of good things about the Cereal Milk, and seen firsthand that the CaliSunset he uses is an absolute stud.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 20, 2020)

i know this is the Envy thread, but i’m a man of my word and just posted a thread for insane seeds .So if anyone does order through them, it would be highly appreciated for you to post your results, positive or negative in that thread.Doubt there will be any negative, and they really seem like legit good people. in my opinion, folks like that deserve the praise and to be up uplifted by the cannabis community. While the scumbags in this community, should be publicly disgraced.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 21, 2020)

@Nate Dogg Were you able to score some Pop Rocks?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 21, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> @Nate Dogg Were you able to score some Pop Rocks?


Yeah ordered two, but had to take one off of my order. Got two hurricanes barreling straight out me, and it’s good to have a couple extra hundred dollars just in case.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 21, 2020)

I just saw that in the other thread, good deal man. Stay safe brother, I've never been through a hurricane, thats some scary shit!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 21, 2020)

After they both pass, might order another pack of the GB and PR. That’s if they still have them in stock, but i doubt it because last night drop was pretty hectic. F5 for the win though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 21, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I just saw that in the other thread, good deal man. Stay safe brother, I've never been through a hurricane, thats some scary shit!


Appreciate that man, isn’t my first rodeo and definitely won’t be the last.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 23, 2020)

Didn't see it till a couple hours ago, the freebie at Neptune this weekend is Georgia Cry (Georgia Pie x Calisunset).


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 24, 2020)

Well this is where I am at with Envy.

Here is 1 of my 2 RingPops, this thing is frosting up nice, picture really doesn't show it in my opinion. Flip date 7/26.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 24, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Well this is where I am at with Envy.
> 
> Here is 1 of my 2 RingPops, this thing is frosting up nice, picture really doesn't show it in my opinion. Flip date 7/26.
> 
> View attachment 4663277


Hell yeah man, she’s looking lovely. Awesome work, got me hyped to start popping the Envy gear i got. Won’t be for at least a couple months, but definitely going to let the CM3 stud let his nuts hang.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 26, 2020)

Just dropped my pack of GrapeBlow, pleased to report there were 13 seeds in the pack. So far the 2 packs of Envy I've dropped, RingPops and PopRocks both had 10 seeds each.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 26, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Just dropped my pack of GrapeBlow, pleased to report there were 13 seeds in the pack. So far the 2 packs of Envy I've dropped, RingPops and PopRocks both had 10 seeds each.


Nice, the PopRocks i ordered from insane are just getting sent out today with the Weedies freebies. Heard a lot of good things about the Cereal Milk, and that CaliSunset he uses is an absolute stud. So i’m sure that will improve on the Cereal Milk. Not to mention one can never go wrong with FPOG, and that BlowPops seems like it’s an absolute stud too.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 26, 2020)

Ain't it FPOG x Grape Pie that made Sundae Driver?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 26, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Ain't it FPOG x Grape Pie that made Sundae Driver?


Yes sir, and somebody i know might have a pack of the GP bx1(GP x SD) fems from Rado. As well as a pack of SD F2 regs and 2 packs of SD F1 regs from Rado. Let’s just say, it’s definitely going down in chuckers paradise here in the next couple of months. Especially since i finally heard back from the one job i applied to that pays tremendously well(got the job, but just need to work out the details, and put the pen to the paper), so i’ll be able to save up and get my own spot here soon. Finally will be able to start popping all these seeds i’ve been holding onto, but that investment is definitely going to pay off here soon.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 26, 2020)

Going to have to be one picky bastard, especially when it comes to the keepers. Definitely not a bad thing though. Berry Parfait(Envy{Açaí x BP}, Grape Cream Cake(Harrypalms WeedprayLove collab{Ice Cream Cake x [Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher]), Sherb Breath(Thugpug{Sherb x Mendobreath f2 or f3 can’t remember aka Studly}),and Marshmallow OG(WY East Farms{TK91 x Jet Fuel Gelato})are the first packs that are going to get popped. Maybe even Weedies for shits and giggles, but that’s depending on how much space i’m working with, land down here definitely isn’t cheap. Sorry for blowing up the forum and not having any Envy gear pictures to post. Saying “i’m hyped” would be a huge understatement, especially after all the setbacks and bullshit i’ve had to deal with the past two years. Feels good to finally get shit back on track, and finally get back to doing what i love.


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 26, 2020)

Left for the weekend to attend to some things and pick up a few good must see but these really took off over the weekend


----------



## tko2184 (Aug 26, 2020)

Darkness sorry I didn’t state that


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 26, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yes sir, and somebody i know might have a pack of the GP bx1(GP x SD) fems from Rado. As well as a pack of SD F2 regs and 2 packs of SD F1 regs from Rado. Let’s just say, it’s definitely going down in chuckers paradise here in the next couple of months. Especially since i finally heard back from the one job i applied to that pays tremendously well(got the job, but just need to work out the details, and put the pen to the paper), so i’ll be able to save up and get my own spot here soon. Finally will be able to start popping all these seeds i’ve been holding onto, but that investment is definitely going to pay off here soon.


That's awesome


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 26, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice, the PopRocks i ordered from insane are just getting sent out today with the Weedies freebies. Heard a lot of good things about the Cereal Milk, and that CaliSunset he uses is an absolute stud. So i’m sure that will improve on the Cereal Milk. Not to mention one can never go wrong with FPOG, and that BlowPops seems like it’s an absolute stud too.


What was made with fpog in it, by envy?

Cereal Milk is a newer pheno / flower to there expanding brand. They also have Gary Payton.


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 26, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What was made with fpog in it, by envy?
> 
> Cereal Milk is a newer pheno / flower to there expanding brand. They also have Gary Payton.


Poprocks I believe


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2020)

My friend is running cosmopolitan, how is that one? I have a cut available to me soon.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> My friend is running cosmopolitan, how is that one? I have a cut available to me soon.


I can't say yet my pack is still sealed, I actually flipped a coin on what to drop next Cosmopolitan or Grape Blow, Grape Blow won. Depending on testing on Gorilla Pops and Grape Blow, Cosmo might be dropped soon too. Just got to wait on those to see where I am as far as plant count.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 27, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> Poprocks I believe


Correct


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 27, 2020)

Thinking about snagging another pack of the PopRocks, RingPops, or VerryCherry from Neptune(might as well, because i wouldn’t mind getting the Georgia Cry freebies). Honestly leaning more towards the PR, because i have plenty of Cherry Pie and Wedding Cake crosses. Not to mention it would be nice to have another pack of the PR, so i could do a more thorough pheno hunt to try and find a FPOG dominant female or male. Decisions decisions......


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 27, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What was made with fpog in it, by envy?
> 
> Cereal Milk is a newer pheno / flower to there expanding brand. They also have Gary Payton.


isn’t GP a pheno of CM? Also wasn’t the GP freebies called The Glove? To be honest i really don’t keep up with all the new strains cookies has been dropping. Personally would rather grow it myself, then get taxed for a fancy Mylar bag.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 27, 2020)

Glove was Gary Payton x Calisunset I believe.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> isn’t GP a pheno of CM? Also wasn’t the GP freebies called The Glove? To be honest i really don’t keep up with all the new strains cookies has been dropping. Personally would rather grow it myself, then get taxed for a fancy Mylar bag.


Lol, where does everyone get their information from? 


Gary Payton was out before cereal milk for about two years now. 


This below are some of the more recent things they put out under their brand.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 27, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol, where does everyone get their information from?
> 
> View attachment 4666528
> Gary Payton was out before cereal milk for about two years now.
> ...


Thought i had seen that on Powerzzzup iG, but i must’ve misread. They’re coming out with so many different new strains, it’s hard to keep up. Especially with Jbeezy working with them, whatever the fuck that dude‘s name is(no disrespect, just never heard of him) that made Runtz, and their own in-house breeding. To be honest i try to stay off social media, way too much negativity going around for my liking. Shit, i didn’t even know two hurricanes were coming towards me until they’re outer bands were hammering us. The only things i really follow on iG is seed banks i like to use, and breeders that i like to get gear from. That’s it, when it comes to the definition of living under a rock you’ll see a picture of me to the right.


----------



## Growdro45 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hell yeah got my envy order in today from insane seeds. Also got Harry palms otw 2 grape cream/riff tree boxes, a couple Forza sour, sour biscotti, ogkb 2.1 x grape cream cake, cookies and cream x sour dub, banana dosidos x sour dub


----------



## Snowback (Sep 2, 2020)

you BETTER find something good in there somewhere.


----------



## Growdro45 (Sep 2, 2020)

Snowback said:


> you BETTER find something good in there somewhere.


I’m hoping so lol you never know now a days


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 5, 2020)

Considering giving Envy a shot. I’m thinkin PopRocks, Fruitsnacks, and maybe i-Candy or RingPops.


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 5, 2020)

Ring Pops day 35.



Pop Rocks day 28.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 5, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Ring Pops day 35.
> 
> View attachment 4674828
> 
> ...


What type of smells r u gettin so far? They look nice.


----------



## Robb The Maestro (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm Growing a few Boogar Sugar from Envy. Not fully Grown Yet, but im tracking them at grow diaries.

https://growdiaries.com/grower/robbthemaestro


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 6, 2020)

Growdro45 said:


> Hell yeah got my envy order in today from insane seeds. Also got Harry palms otw 2 grape cream/riff tree boxes, a couple Forza sour, sour biscotti, ogkb 2.1 x grape cream cake, cookies and cream x sour dub, banana dosidos x sour dub
> 
> View attachment 4671257


Want some those


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 7, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> What type of smells r u gettin so far? They look nice.


I am not very good at describing, still kinda new to it all. The Ring Pops has a sweet fiery kinda smell going on, Pop Rocks is kinda the same but has maybe a slight mint smell to it. I got this from rubbing stems.

Two weeks after chop I can tell, still on the plants I have a hard time with. But can tell it smells like its going to be good weed.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Glove was Gary Payton x Calisunset I believe.


Yessir that is The Glove


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Ring Pops day 35.
> 
> View attachment 4674828
> 
> ...


That ring pops is looking great


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 11, 2020)

We got Envy here? Killer!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> We got Envy here? Killer!


Saw this thread so decided to make a profile on here lol IG has us shadowbanned soo hard! Thanks all for the support


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 11, 2020)

I also got a Tropical Popsicle going with Gorilla Pops and Grape Blow coming up.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 11, 2020)

thanks so much


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 11, 2020)

And just bought The Creamery and have Cosmopolitan waiting in the collection!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 11, 2020)

You need to send me some fire photos brother!


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 11, 2020)

While your here was Bananarama ever released? I have some but can't find much about them.


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 11, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> You need to send me some fire photos brother!


We've actually already talked about that on dm's on IG.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 11, 2020)

They were never officially dropped just released as freebies and maybe a few to terpy seeds but there are heatersssss in there


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I am not very good at describing, still kinda new to it all. The Ring Pops has a sweet fiery kinda smell going on, Pop Rocks is kinda the same but has maybe a slight mint smell to it. I got this from rubbing stems.
> 
> Two weeks after chop I can tell, still on the plants I have a hard time with. But can tell it smells like its going to be good weed.


Ya I have a hard time describing smells as well. What I find helps is when opening a jar or breaking a nug to really clear my mind and then close my eyes when I take a good whiff. Try to concentrate on only what you're doing, nothing else around you, it helps pinning down smells for me. Also- your pretty damn good for being new to growing if that's what you meant, could've fooled me.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 11, 2020)

I just started 5 or 6 Orange Sunset. Will be popping some Lemon Posset once the OS get moving along.


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I have a hard time describing smells as well. What I find helps is when opening a jar or breaking a nug to really clear my mind and then close my eyes when I take a good whiff. Try to concentrate on only what you're doing, nothing else around you, it helps pinning down smells for me. Also- your pretty damn good for being new to growing if that's what you meant, could've fooled me.


Thanks man, I just got into growing a little over a year ago.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 11, 2020)

My buddy is running the cosmopolitan right now so if he finds a great pheno got cuts coming my way, he also has a pack of the drip


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 12, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I just started 5 or 6 Orange Sunset. Will be popping some Lemon Posset once the OS get moving along.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> My buddy is running the cosmopolitan right now so if he finds a great pheno got cuts coming my way, he also has a pack of the drip


Def post pics! Thanks for the support


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 13, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Saw this thread so decided to make a profile on here lol IG has us shadowbanned soo hard! Thanks all for the support


Decided to join us here on the talks of ur work huh welcome


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 13, 2020)

well as far as darkness goes man these plant have a stem rub that is pretty nice, what I’m impressed by are the structures there’s no way there aren’t keepers in the darkness I mean all the phenos ar sooo stacked and so short there are a few that are as short but are tall and the nodal spacing is on point. What get me is the leaf structure and how big and thick they are I’m looking for a potent oheno myself but wouldn’t mind one looking like those on the net lol


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 13, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> well as far as darkness goes man these plant have a stem rub that is pretty nice, what I’m impressed by are the structures there’s no way there aren’t keepers in the darkness I mean all the phenos ar sooo stacked and so short there are a few that are as short but are tall and the nodal spacing is on point. What get me is the leaf structure and how big and thick they are I’m looking for a potent oheno myself but wouldn’t mind one looking like those on the net lol


Oh yeah so many heaters in those packs


----------



## Snowback (Sep 13, 2020)

My friend's "Darkness" needs to see the light of being popped. I hope he gets on it soon.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 13, 2020)

Yessir pop em


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 14, 2020)

honestly i dont know how you guys got in my garden so quick. i mean i have bought so many seeds and you know the idea if they arent something special you want to run them. i caught on to you guys and got them and popped them i think we spoke on insta and you were hella cool w a response so i told you id run them right away yea i think that is how that happened lol but i am glad i did i like to get behind breeders that you can shoot a question to now and then and get a response sorry for the rant looking forward to darkness though


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 14, 2020)

so i would like to show better pictures of the darkness but i am tired i aint gonna lie earlier this year i popped some seedjunky gear and i been working with it for the year and havent once harvested shit keeps going wrong when i set up to run the shit i say that to say this i finally decided to scrap the whole project i aint fucking wit it no more and i mean every word i do have four phenos but like i said i aint on it for now so much to do in and around my set up. any way i let the plants go and that would be the plants in the pic that look sick i havne culled them so that is the skinny on that little situation and some pics of what i have going on

nice leaves big ol fat leaves and the stem structure on these are thick and hearty. they take to topping pretty well i topped one and she bounced back as did the rest and ony had one that didnt like to be touch did have any runts slow or mutants in the pack and all the plants are doing their thing as for the feed well i am feeding light i would say 50% roughly every other day you know the old blanket feed lol seem to take that and could use some more but i wont push them yet enough w my story i should start a log but you guys asked for updates....... one looks like a male and is the only one to show but i will wait as not for certain @Flatrate seriously imo these plants can be some beast already can tell they easy to grow so far and been a breeze but i can tell they could and want more40 days roughly


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 14, 2020)

what an awful pic humidifiers on e some of the plants in the back looking like hell please excuse me for that i had a long day transplants for mothers the big pots in the back, also i had took cuttings of the pink runtz and apple fritters so that is why they look so down dont worry they got there fix as well!! i am a one man show and it is alottttttttttt of work gut i am not complaining only wish there was more people who just love to talk live breathe the plant like i do i just want to keep learning and getting better you know this sorry for blowing up the thread


----------



## Snowback (Sep 14, 2020)

ahhh... it doesn't look that bad. We readers appreciate when people post pics.


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 15, 2020)

Tropical Popsicle day 42 I believe.



Pop Rocks day 42 also.



Ring Pops day 51?


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 15, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Tropical Popsicle day 42 I believe.
> 
> View attachment 4684349
> 
> ...


Crushinggggg


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 15, 2020)

I think some are sexing and looking male I’m gonna wait for a while and see here are a few pics of a few different darkness in vegall different and doing different things I prefer to let them grow and top I don’t or haven not tried let etc
got them under b spec hlg and u can def tell a hell of a difference they’re almost ready for cloning they just won’t sex


----------



## Drmantisdetroit (Sep 19, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Crushinggggg


Hey I have a quick question, what is the OG in the Blow Pops mix? Everyone asks me that and I have no idea.
I have your Grape Blow, PopRocks, The Drip, Wilmaaa, Weedies and Gellybellies. I'm trying to decide what to run next.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 19, 2020)

The world may never know


----------



## Drmantisdetroit (Sep 19, 2020)

If you could just tell me something so I can shut up my coworkers and get your stuff into production that would be great.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 19, 2020)

Drmantisdetroit said:


> If you could just tell me something so I can shut up my coworkers and get your stuff into production that would be great.


Just slap them and pop the beans man.


----------



## Drmantisdetroit (Sep 19, 2020)

Grape Blow or PopRocks?


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 19, 2020)

Drmantisdetroit said:


> Grape Blow or PopRocks?


Our GrapeBlow#53 Is one of of my favorite plants sooo many heaters in those packs and they dump! Our cut hits 32%thc and is just gorgeous pulls rec weight. Checks all boxes.


----------



## Shastafarian (Sep 28, 2020)

Growdro45 said:


> Hell yeah got my envy order in today from insane seeds. Also got Harry palms otw 2 grape cream/riff tree boxes, a couple Forza sour, sour biscotti, ogkb 2.1 x grape cream cake, cookies and cream x sour dub, banana dosidos x sour dub
> 
> View attachment 4671257


HOLY JESUS bro what did you spend on that order$$$ I wish I had it like that to buy all the shit I love damn you scored some heaters. Thats gonna be one hella hard time not popping them all at once. LOL


----------



## Shastafarian (Sep 28, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Well this is where I am at with Envy.
> 
> Here is 1 of my 2 RingPops, this thing is frosting up nice, picture really doesn't show it in my opinion. Flip date 7/26.
> 
> View attachment 4663277


How many seeds did you pop to score these 2 females? Great job BTW love the pics thanks for sharing. :]


----------



## Shastafarian (Sep 28, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Darkness sorry I didn’t state that


You scored who carries their genetics in clone?


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 28, 2020)

Dropping a lot of new gear this week with crazy freebies at insane seeds seeds here now Neptune Oregon elite and a couple more def check out our Instagram


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 28, 2020)

Shastafarian said:


> How many seeds did you pop to score these 2 females? Great job BTW love the pics thanks for sharing. :]


I dropped the whole pack 4 out of 10 were female. Here is one of the Ring Pops with a week to go.





Smells like rainbow sherbet and pure fire.


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 28, 2020)

Here is more, Pop Rocks with a couple weeks to go, and these buds are huge.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 28, 2020)

Ohhh yeah


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 28, 2020)

What the hell one more for good measure!

Front and center is the Pop Rocks, the two to the right are the Ring Pops, back center is Tropical Popsicle, and thats all I got for now.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 28, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> What the hell one more for good measure!
> 
> Front and center is the Pop Rocks, the two to the right are the Ring Pops, back center is Tropical Popsicle, and thats all I got for now.
> 
> View attachment 4697604





Flatrate said:


> What the hell one more for good measure!
> 
> Front and center is the Pop Rocks, the two to the right are the Ring Pops, back center is Tropical Popsicle, and thats all I got for now.
> 
> View attachment 4697604


Great job those black leaves to the right


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 28, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I dropped the whole pack 4 out of 10 were female. Here is one of the Ring Pops with a week to go.
> 
> View attachment 4697580
> 
> ...


Now I see why you initially asked me about my female to male ratio well Idk can’t really say but I didn’t get many females o think I have one for certain and I set thy aside I went another week to make sure still no action I popped moby grape after and out of that I have 5-6 females they’ve been down since 7-25 just keep telling myself another week that and I kept them in one g pots til sex was done but I was holding out kind of set me back so today I’m going to up or then they are begging for room at least the females yea if I’d be ok w 4 @Flatrate so I ask u what is a good ration w breeder side in mind as well as consumer if pop a 10-12 pack 5 on the 12 and 4 on the 10 is enough to keep pushing imo 

I don’t like spending 150 per pack w those rations not throwing any shade bc I like why envy is doing just saying I may have gotten a bad pack it happens I’d buy again honestly

I’ve spoke w @EnvyGenetics already very pleasant about the situation before anyone goes off talking shit


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 28, 2020)

I will say I am a fan on Envy, and will continue to support them as I like what they are putting together. When it comes to regular seeds thats the gamble, yeah I got a little bummed of the ratio.


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 28, 2020)

Same here 

5 females but boy they were barely there but in total I was still supporting envy


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Sep 28, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Same here
> 
> 5 females but boy they were barely there but in total I was still supporting envy


Apologize for your guys experiences


----------



## tko2184 (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey man I ain’t and wasn’t trippin like I said I was bummed bc them mofos look sooo good on the net and I want legitimate crack at it now I got one


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 4, 2020)

Chopped 2 this morning.

Ring Pops.



Tropical Popsicle.


----------



## Red Pill (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello all. It's been a while since I've visited the forums but it's definitely a nice change. I've been testing a few things out for Envy. LB Zoo(Zookies X Blow Pops) was the first time I ran any of his gear and I was thoroughly impressed with the results. All the plants performed very well without much variation. Great yields, aroma, taste and bag appeal.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Oct 4, 2020)

Red Pill said:


> Hello all. It's been a while since I've visited the forums but it's definitely a nice change. I've been testing a few things out for Envy. LB Zoo(Zookies X Blow Pops) was the first time I ran any of his gear and I was thoroughly impressed with the results. All the plants performed very well without much variation. Great yields, aroma, taste and bag appeal.


My mannnnn


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Oct 4, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Chopped 2 this morning.
> 
> Ring Pops.
> 
> ...


Crushed it bro


----------



## Chaseink501 (Oct 28, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Chopped 2 this morning.
> 
> Ring Pops.
> 
> ...


You did a amazing job on these!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

So I ran about a full pack of cosmopolitan in my 2nd flower room..so this were my rates, 3 herms/3- fems slow vigor.. just meh non keepers/ 5- males/ 1- absolute fire keeper. The keeper has insane terps reeks of fuel and I don't even know how to describe the terps, but fire. With the herms, it wasn't environment, I run a perfect sealed room and every other cut that was in there with the cosmopolitan turned out fire, I'll post more pics of the other strains if you'd like. Anyways here's some pics of the keeper cosmopolitan...it was run in a 1.5/2 gal pot as a pheno hunt. Last pic is a random strain that I won't name that I ran with these envy plants-


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So I ran about a full pack of cosmopolitan in my 2nd flower room..so this were my rates, 3 herms/3- fems slow vigor.. just meh non keepers/ 5- males/ 1- absolute fire keeper. The keeper has insane terps reeks of fuel and I don't even know how to describe the terps, but fire. With the herms, it wasn't environment, I run a perfect sealed room and every other cut that was in there with the cosmopolitan turned out fire, I'll post more pics of the other strains if you'd like. Anyways here's some pics of the keeper cosmopolitan...it was run in a 1.5/2 gal pot as a pheno hunt. Last pic is a random strain that I won't name that I ran with these envy plants-
> View attachment 4730601View attachment 4730602View attachment 4730603View attachment 4730604


Sorry for your experiences man...Glad you found something fire in the pack though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Sorry for your experiences man...Glad you found something fire in the pack though.


Nah, its all good dude-the fire keeper made everything worth it ...the terps on it are insane. We just got the drip wet tonight.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Sorry for your experiences man...Glad you found something fire in the pack though.


And I'm not shitting on anything, just wanted to contribute my honest experience. Look forward to running more envy for sure!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nah, its all good dude-the fire keeper made everything worth it ...the terps on it are insane. We just got the drip wet tonight.


I won’t lie the cosmopolitan and the Praduh are my two favorites right now but the new drops coming in soon are epic


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> I won’t lie the cosmopolitan and the Praduh are my two favorites right now but the new drops coming in soon are epic


I want to snag the ring pops and pop rocks, pretty pumped about the drip, missed out on sloth. Liking what I see from envy.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> And I'm not shitting on anything, just wanted to contribute my honest experience. Look forward to running more envy for sure!


We appreciate the honesty bro absolutely!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I want to snag the ring pops and pop rocks, pretty pumped about the drip, missed out on sloth. Liking what I see from envy.


25% off on PopRocks right now at [email protected] and all ENVY they have in stock THROUGH HALLOWEEN TONIGHT!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> We appreciate the honesty bro absolutely!


Ya dude no worries, the cosmo is great, I honestly can't wait to run some more of your guys stuff.The Drip will be getting posted very soon. We'll be doing half room/ to full room run of envy genetics in the upcoming months!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude no worries, the cosmo is great, I honestly can't wait to run some more of your guys stuff.The Drip will be getting posted very soon. We'll be doing half room/ to full room run of envy genetics in the upcoming months!


Means a lot


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 1, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Means a lot


Whats the difference between Lemon Blow and Lemon Posset?

I see alot of people saying Lemonade is just Lemon Tree renamed...others say its a Lemon Tree S1

since you've bred with both cuts im sure you can drop some knowledge on the difference between the 2 cuts and which you prefer


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 1, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Whats the difference between Lemon Blow and Lemon Posset?
> 
> I see alot of people saying Lemonade is just Lemon Tree renamed...others say its a Lemon Tree S1
> 
> since you've bred with both cuts im sure you can drop some knowledge on the difference between the 2 cuts and which you prefer


I didn’t breed them so I can’t say exactly the genetic make up of lemonade. Heard it was an s1 but lemonade grows wayyy faster then lemon tree has more color equally loud but due to the snail like veg of the lemon tree I personally like lemonade.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> I didn’t breed them so I can’t say exactly the genetic make up of lemonade. Heard it was an s1 but lemonade grows wayyy faster then lemon tree has more color equally loud but due to the snail like veg of the lemon tree I personally like lemonade.


The drip has excellent germ rates. All showed tails within 72 hours, only one is a lil behind, its on the verge of popping


----------



## cosacolas (Nov 3, 2020)

just read this whole thread starting from the 1st page .. lol. Super hyped to have came across envy gear on the Oregon elite seeds IG. After reading these post's I decided to pull the trigger and get the Sephora pack envy recently dropped - ESPECIALLY since it comes with the weedies freebies (Cereal Milk X Calisunset) <<someone correct me if that weedies statement is wrong. Its funny, I see a couple comments talking about there being a lot of males - ironically I am really hoping I have a handful of males to choose from when I get my pack.


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2020)

cosacolas said:


> just read this whole thread starting from the 1st page .. lol. Super hyped to have came across envy gear on the Oregon elite seeds IG. After reading these post's I decided to pull the trigger and get the Sephora pack envy recently dropped - ESPECIALLY since it comes with the weedies freebies (Cereal Milk X Calisunset) <<someone correct me if that weedies statement is wrong. Its funny, I see a couple comments talking about there being a lot of males - ironically I am really hoping I have a handful of males to choose from when I get my pack.


Yeah you're right about the Weedies, but I thought Oregon Elite had the Dove (Soap x CaliSunset ) freebies, Soap being one of the latest Seed Junky cuts.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 4, 2020)

R.C said:


> Yeah you're right about the Weedies, but I thought Oregon Elite had the Dove (Soap x CaliSunset ) freebies, Soap being one of the latest Seed Junky cuts.


Dove with all other envy purchases Weedies is only with Sephora


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Dove with all other envy purchases Weedies is only with Sephora


Thanks Dude I appreciate the clarification. You're always on it my man, cheers.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 4, 2020)

@EnvyGenetics when is The Glove being released, or did it already drop?


----------



## Chaseink501 (Nov 4, 2020)

Almann look what jus came in I’m to excited. Need help on witch two should I start first, give me some suggestions


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> @EnvyGenetics when is The Glove being released, or did it already drop?


Oregon elite seeds exclusive freebies I believe.


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2020)

Chaseink501 said:


> Almann look what jus came in I’m to excited. Need help on witch two should I start first, give me some suggestions


Where did you scoop these goodies from?


----------



## Chaseink501 (Nov 4, 2020)

R.C said:


> Where did you scoop these goodies from?


 Got the Relentless Cherry Sorbetto & Envy Lickz from Oregon elite & got the Envy Cali sunset & Bloom Riff tree from Terpyseeds


----------



## R.C (Nov 5, 2020)

Chaseink501 said:


> Got the Relentless Cherry Sorbetto & Envy Lickz from Oregon elite & got the Envy Cali sunset & Bloom Riff tree from Terpyseeds


Thanks. You got you some fire there, good choices.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 5, 2020)

cosacolas said:


> just read this whole thread starting from the 1st page .. lol. Super hyped to have came across envy gear on the Oregon elite seeds IG. After reading these post's I decided to pull the trigger and get the Sephora pack envy recently dropped - ESPECIALLY since it comes with the weedies freebies (Cereal Milk X Calisunset) <<someone correct me if that weedies statement is wrong. Its funny, I see a couple comments talking about there being a lot of males - ironically I am really hoping I have a handful of males to choose from when I get my pack.


You're in for a treat, that sephora looks fuego dude. Gelato #33 is the shit, personally my favorite gelato #...ran a #33 cross with dvg's purple jellato and had the most insane purple/black buds that were trichd out to the max, pissed I lost the cuts.... If I didn't have 2 packs of gelato #33 crosses, I'd snag the sephora but have to run thugpugs lary bird breath-(#33 x mendo breath) and purple jellato(#33 x purple vapor)


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 5, 2020)

R.C said:


> Thanks Dude I appreciate the clarification. You're always on it my man, cheers.


Do my best to stay in contact!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 5, 2020)

R.C said:


> Oregon elite seeds exclusive freebies I believe.


They went out with a Neptune drop a few months or so back as freebies


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 5, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> @EnvyGenetics when is The Glove being released, or did it already drop?


More than likely late December early January


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 5, 2020)

Cosmopolitan getting close-


----------



## R.C (Nov 6, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> They went out with a Neptune drop a few months or so back as freebies


So at the moment which seed bank(s) have the Dove as freebies? Thanks.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 6, 2020)

R.C said:


> So at the moment which seed bank(s) have the Dove as freebies? Thanks.


Oregon elite seed bank just ask for them


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 6, 2020)

So within less than 48 hours five out of 6 Gorillapops have germinated successfully, and just got planted. Going to give the other one another 12 hours, and even if it doesn’t show a tail still going to plant it. Been surprised before, and wouldn’t be surprised if it happens again. Just harvested some Sugar Rush’s a couple weeks ago that got dusted by a CaliMints stud, so the offspring should be very interesting. My buddy chose wisely and picked the female, and it’s absolutely insane. Great structure, rockhard little golf balls, and has some amazing terps. Going to post some pics of the buds here in the next couple of days. Here’s a pic of the absolute stud. Still got two packs of Berry Parfait, one of Grape Blow, one PopRocks, and one pack of the Weedies freebies. Hopefully there’s some packs left of the AppleCino left by next Friday, and definitely looking forward to The Glove drop. Seen nothing but the heat from the Blowpops line, and personally seen the heat that the CaliSunset line has to offer. Hyped to hunt through all of them.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Nov 6, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Oregon elite seed bank just ask for them


Yup got mine from Oregon elite


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 6, 2020)

Chaseink501 said:


> Almann look what jus came in I’m to excited. Need help on witch two should I start first, give me some suggestions


Personally i would go with CaliSunset and SGC x i95. The CS will definitely be good if you have a sweet tooth, and the SGC x i95 would be good if you just want the raunchy gassy funk.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So within less than 48 hours five out of 6 Gorillapops have germinated successfully, and just got planted. Going to give the other one another 12 hours, and even if it doesn’t show a tail still going to plant it. Been surprised before, and wouldn’t be surprised if it happens again. Just harvested some Sugar Rush’s a couple weeks ago that got dusted by a CaliMints stud, so the offspring should be very interesting. My buddy chose wisely and picked the female, and it’s absolutely insane. Great structure, rockhard little golf balls, and has some amazing terps. Going to post some pics of the buds here in the next couple of days. Here’s a pic of the absolute stud. Still got two packs of Berry Parfait, one of Grape Blow, one PopRocks, and one pack of the Weedies freebies. Hopefully there’s some packs left of the AppleCino left by next Friday, and definitely looking forward to The Glove drop. Seen nothing but the heat from the Blowpops line, and personally seen the heat that the CaliSunset line has to offer. Hyped to hunt through all of them.


Appreciate your support brother please keep me posted


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 8, 2020)

So three out of the five Gorillapops that popped a tail have successfully popped up out of the ground, and it seems like the fourth will probably pop up and make its presence known tomorrow morning because i can start to see the dirt getting pushed up. Hopefully the fifth one does as well, not going to lie i fucked up big-time by letting the seedling starting mix get way too dry yesterday, and almost had two get fucked up because of it. They popped up without shedding their shells, plus with the lack of water they were pretty stuck, so made sure to mist them down, very gently pry the shells open, help them remove the embryonic sack, and thankfully it worked like a fucking charm. Had a family emergency, it was one of those emergencies where i just had to go, and i didn’t even have time to change clothes. The first three pictures are after i helped them out, and the last 2 were after i got the shell off but they still had the embryonic sack stuck on them(which was a pain in the ass to get off).


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So three out of the five Gorillapops that popped a tail have successfully popped up out of the ground, and it seems like the fourth will probably pop up and make its presence known tomorrow morning because i can start to see the dirt getting pushed up. Hopefully the fifth one does as well, not going to lie i fucked up big-time by letting the seedling starting mix get way too dry yesterday, and almost had two get fucked up because of it. They popped up without shedding their shells, plus with the lack of water they were pretty stuck, so made sure to mist them down, very gently pry the shells open, help them remove the embryonic sack, and thankfully it worked like a fucking charm. Had a family emergency, it was one of those emergencies where i just had to go, and i didn’t even have time to change clothes. The first three pictures are after i helped them out, and the last 2 were after i got the shell off but they still had the embryonic sack stuck on them(which was a pain in the ass to get off).


Nice save hope your fam is okay brother


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 9, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Nice save hope your fam is okay brother


Appreciate that man, everything was all good though. Just a lot alcohol, ego, pride, and Karen’s during a Pop Warner‘s football game. The opposing teams parents didn’t like the way my nephew was running the ball, carrying the entire other team with him into the end zone, and his team winning 42-0 was just salt on the wound. Anyways the three that popped up are doing completely fine, the fourth one popped up as well, but i did have to help it out the same way i helped two and three out. Looks like it’s going to be 100% fine though, and it looks like the fifth one will probably pop up sometime later today or tomorrow morning. Probably a little hard to see them with the LEDs, but the first three pictures are GP one, two, and three, and the last one his number four.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So within less than 48 hours five out of 6 Gorillapops have germinated successfully, and just got planted. Going to give the other one another 12 hours, and even if it doesn’t show a tail still going to plant it. Been surprised before, and wouldn’t be surprised if it happens again. Just harvested some Sugar Rush’s a couple weeks ago that got dusted by a CaliMints stud, so the offspring should be very interesting. My buddy chose wisely and picked the female, and it’s absolutely insane. Great structure, rockhard little golf balls, and has some amazing terps. Going to post some pics of the buds here in the next couple of days. Here’s a pic of the absolute stud. Still got two packs of Berry Parfait, one of Grape Blow, one PopRocks, and one pack of the Weedies freebies. Hopefully there’s some packs left of the AppleCino left by next Friday, and definitely looking forward to The Glove drop. Seen nothing but the heat from the Blowpops line, and personally seen the heat that the CaliSunset line has to offer. Hyped to hunt through all of them.


When you speak of sugar rush, are you talking about Clearwaters sugar rush-wedding pie(pyxy styx cut) x mai tai? Reason I ask is I have a pack of it and I'm thinking of getting wet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> When you speak of sugar rush, are you talking about Clearwaters sugar rush-wedding pie(pyxy styx cut) x mai tai? Reason I ask is I have a pack of it and I'm thinking of getting wet.


Yeah there’s some straight heat to be found in those packs. Hit three different genotype’s i found with that CaliMints 3 stud, and got plenty of nice seeds to work with. The CM female my buddy found was straight Cookies and gas, with a nice creamy/citrus sherb backend, and the nugs were nice little golf balls that were frosty as fuck. The SR’s range from sugary grapes and berries, with some cream, citrus, gas, and vanilla. Even found one that spot on resembled the Cherry Pie cut, but they all yielded extremely well, had some amazing terps, and had some insane frost. Looking forward to hunting through them and see if the CM can add some more creamy, citrus, gas, add some more density, and some more lateral branching.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah there’s some straight heat to be found in those packs. Hit three different genotype’s i found with that CaliMints 3 stud, and got plenty of nice seeds to work with. The CM female my buddy found was straight Cookies and gas, with a nice creamy/citrus sherb backend, and the nugs were nice little golf balls that were frosty as fuck. The SR’s range from sugary grapes and berries, with some cream, citrus, gas, and vanilla. Even found one that spot on resembled the Cherry Pie cut, but they all yielded extremely well, had some amazing terps, and had some insane frost. Looking forward to hunting through them and see if the CM can add some more creamy, citrus, gas, add some more density, and some more lateral branching.


Thats good to know, I popped a pack of tiki madman icc x jealousy, envy drip and was itching to pop another pack and found my self focusing on the sr in my seed stash. I think we conversed before in the cw page. Anyways yeah I hear good things on sugar rush so might give a go and get em wet. Looks like a cook-ish strain/hybrid that actually can throw nice yields. Cookies stains-Gelatos/wedding cake etc. have gotten better since cookies first hit the scene, forum and thin mint had some weak yields, now other variation crossed out with different strains are throwing. Like the sound of the wedding cake x grape pie, wedding cake as always been absolute fire when I've grown it and its crosses.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 10, 2020)

Pop Rocks with a little under a month to go.





Check out this low end nug.



For my man @Nate Dogg Here is some Gorilla Pops, estimate it coming down around New Years give or take. Sorry I dimmed the light, still the plant looks lighter than it is.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 10, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Pop Rocks with a little under a month to go.
> 
> View attachment 4738715
> 
> ...


Niiice brother


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 10, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Niiice brother


Thanks man! I know you seen I finally started to post on IG. I got Pop Rocks, Ring Pops, Gorilla Pops, and Grape Blow in different stages of flower so I will be posting more. Smoking on some Tropical Popsicle as I type this, what a killer smoke. Harvested two phenos, both a little different, both with great taste and plenty of kick. I am really enjoying it.

Its going to be a minute before I drop some more Envy, got a few things in the works. @Dividedsky has got me wanting to pop my pack of Cosmopolitan. As I think about it I need some Smog.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 10, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks man! I know you seen I finally started to post on IG. I got Pop Rocks, Ring Pops, Gorilla Pops, and Grape Blow in different stages of flower so I will be posting more. Smoking on some Tropical Popsicle as I type this, what a killer smoke. Harvested two phenos, both a little different, both with great taste and plenty of kick. I am really enjoying it.
> 
> Its going to be a minute before I drop some more Envy, got a few things in the works. @Dividedsky has got me wanting to pop my pack of Cosmopolitan. As I think about it I need some Smog.


Appreciate your constant support super excited to see you finish up all those plants


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks man! I know you seen I finally started to post on IG. I got Pop Rocks, Ring Pops, Gorilla Pops, and Grape Blow in different stages of flower so I will be posting more. Smoking on some Tropical Popsicle as I type this, what a killer smoke. Harvested two phenos, both a little different, both with great taste and plenty of kick. I am really enjoying it.
> 
> Its going to be a minute before I drop some more Envy, got a few things in the works. @Dividedsky has got me wanting to pop my pack of Cosmopolitan. As I think about it I need some Smog.


Ya dude I want to snag some ring pops and pop rocks packs after seeing your pics, your plants came out awesome man. Then envy dropped all the cali-sunset x strains, so I want to snag those as well and I already have way to many beans..


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Pop Rocks with a little under a month to go.
> 
> View attachment 4738715
> 
> ...


Damn those pop rocks are swelling, what smells are coming off her?


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn those pop rocks are swelling, what smells are coming off her?


Give me a second.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 10, 2020)

Out of the two I could reach easily. One smells like a zesty raspberry, the other I can't really say., kinda bland to be honest. Tomorrow I will snap some pics of the one frosty Pop Rocks in the back of the tent that I haven't shared photos yet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 10, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Pop Rocks with a little under a month to go.
> 
> View attachment 4738715
> 
> ...


Damn man, awesome work. Looks like that one is Glue dominant. Had four successfully pop, and one i’m thinking i messed up due to me letting them get way to dry Saturday. Sounds like you’ll be smoking good for New Year’s though, hoping that mine will be ready right before my birthday towards the beginning of next year.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 11, 2020)

Here is that Pop Rocks from the back of the tent, once again sorry about the light, I don't turn my lights off for pictures. Not the best but doing okay.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Here is that Pop Rocks from the back of the tent, once again sorry about the light, I don't turn my lights off for pictures. Not the best but doing okay.
> 
> View attachment 4739688
> 
> View attachment 4739689


Damn man absolutely crushing, how many packs of the PopRocks did you pop?


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Here is that Pop Rocks from the back of the tent, once again sorry about the light, I don't turn my lights off for pictures. Not the best but doing okay.
> 
> View attachment 4739688
> 
> View attachment 4739689


Frostyyyyyy


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man absolutely crushing, how many packs of the PopRocks did you pop?


Believe he popped 1


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Here is that Pop Rocks from the back of the tent, once again sorry about the light, I don't turn my lights off for pictures. Not the best but doing okay.
> 
> View attachment 4739688
> 
> View attachment 4739689


Nice Flaterate! Looks like some chunky trich'd out colas, very greasy. That pheno looks a bit different from your seed run pics of pop rocks you posted in August. Looks like a very interesting and beautiful pheno. Dude you got me stoked for some envy runs.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 11, 2020)

1 pack 5 females total, 4 of them finishing soon.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> 1 pack 5 females total, 4 of them finishing soon.


Need to see me some ring pops now


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 11, 2020)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Need to see me some ring pops now


Will do in the morning, they are only on day 24 or so.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 12, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> 1 pack 5 females total, 4 of them finishing soon.


Hell yeah man, looking forward to popping the pack that i got, and the pack of Grape Blow. The Berry Parfait should produce some heaters as well, but i’m getting a little ahead of myself. The four GP are doing well, and the Rado testers are doing well too. So hopefully i timed it right, and they’ll be ready for the chop mid to late February.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah man, looking forward to popping the pack that i got, and the pack of Grape Blow. The Berry Parfait should produce some heaters as well, but i’m getting a little ahead of myself. The four GP are doing well, and the Rado testers are doing well too. So hopefully i timed it right, and they’ll be ready for the chop mid to late February.


Honestly so far just from a visual point every Pop Rocks could be a keeper. My Grape Blow is at about day 12, so nothing to really show yet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 12, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Honestly so far just from a visual point every Pop Rocks could be a keeper. My Grape Blow is at about day 12, so nothing to really show yet.


True that, even though i have enough seeds as it is, been thinking about snagging another pack of that Grape Blow. Was lucky enough to be able to get a pack of Grape Pie bx fems from Rado, so definitely think it wouldn’t be a bad idea to snag another pack of the GB, and hopefully find a GP dominant stud to keep that line going. Not to mention another pack of the Pop Rocks, so that way can kind of make my own version of SD, but with an Envy twist.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 12, 2020)

Sorry will get a RP pic tomorrow, forgot about it and that light is off.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Cosmopolitan getting close-
> View attachment 4734811View attachment 4734812


Soooo fireeee


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Here is that Pop Rocks from the back of the tent, once again sorry about the light, I don't turn my lights off for pictures. Not the best but doing okay.
> 
> View attachment 4739688
> 
> View attachment 4739689


This looks like bud that pulls apart like fresh warm bread, love that shit. The smell must be amazing.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This looks like bud that pulls apart like fresh warm bread, love that shit. The smell must be amazing.


I seen your clip on IG, fucking outstanding man, BRAVO!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I seen your clip on IG, fucking outstanding man, BRAVO!


Thanks dude, that was a small run pheno hunt in small 1 gal pots...can't wait to run some envy in my main flower room! Got the drip going and tikimadman as well for next hunt.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

Envy the drip vs tikimadman's icc x jealousy= battle of the dank, well see who wins, have a feeling its will be a tight competition!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 14, 2020)

Nothing too exciting, but the Gorillapops are chugging along nicely. Had a face palm moment this morning while lightly misting the seedlings, and knocked over the fourth one. it completely fell out, but hopefully i was gentle enough to not fuck up the root system, got it back in the soil, and made sure to water it in decently. if it does show any signs of shock, i’ll hit it with half the recommended dose of super thrive. Usually that, and some time does the trick for plants that are in shock.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 21, 2020)

So the Gorillapops are still doing really well. Seeing how beautiful @Flatrate ’s are looking, i’m fucking stoked to flower these out. Number one is on straight beast mode, and it’s leaf structure looks like it leans more towards the GG4, OG, or Chem in it’s genetics(then again it’s definitely way too early to know for sure if it is a GG4/OG/Chem dom genotype). Even though it’s definitely further a head then the rest, it’s still the same height or shorter than the other 3, and hopefully it stays short and stocky. Fingers crossed that it’s female, but if it keeps the same structure i wouldn’t be mad one bit if it was male. GP number 2 looks like it got some nutrient burn, which is odd because it’s gotten zero nutes. The only thing that could’ve caused it is the seed starting mix i use, which is only .06-.03-.03. So i probably gave it too much water(causing the organic nutrients to break down quicker?). Number three is doing well, and so is number four. Number four looks like it might be a mutant, because it seems to be shooting out three leaves per node so far, and she definitely has an odd leaf structure(so far). So i’m definitely hyped to see if it grows into a crazy OGKB like mutant. The pictures are in order with geno’s 1-4


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 23, 2020)

@Nate Dogg Here is one of my GP's on day 36, good sized buds already.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 26, 2020)

i was working in the tent today and noticed that one of the GPs is getting that variegated look, and the clawing of the leaves that resembles Chem D. Super stoked to see what this one does, along with the others. They’re still chugging along, and can’t wait for the flip. Hit them all with super thrive, a very light dose of Calmag, and an extremely small dose of nitrogen. GP 2(3rd pic) is always cranky with me when i gave it a little more water than it likes, but it’ll be happy once the soil dries out. GP 1(pic 4) is still on straight beast mode.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Nov 26, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> @Nate Dogg Here is one of my GP's on day 36, good sized buds already.
> 
> View attachment 4749857


Beasting


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 3, 2020)

Here is a pheno of Gorilla Pops I don't think I ever posted before. Day 43


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 3, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Here is a pheno of Gorilla Pops I don't think I ever posted before. Day 43
> 
> View attachment 4758614


Damn man, looking killer as always. The 4 i got are still chugging along nicely, and i’m stoked to see what the variegated one does.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Here is a pheno of Gorilla Pops I don't think I ever posted before. Day 43
> 
> View attachment 4758614


Looking great Flat, as always!! Superdank!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Here is a pheno of Gorilla Pops I don't think I ever posted before. Day 43
> 
> View attachment 4758614


You're growing banger after banger, damn, I have to catch up. Lol


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 3, 2020)

Here is 1 of 4 Pop Rocks coming down the weekend.



Sorry the light is on, I see what I can do about getting one when the light goes out.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Dec 3, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Here is a pheno of Gorilla Pops I don't think I ever posted before. Day 43
> 
> View attachment 4758614


Beauty bro post more on ig so I can repost you!!!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Dec 3, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Here is 1 of 4 Pop Rocks coming down the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4758654
> 
> Sorry the light is on, I see what I can do about getting one when the light goes out.


Stays crushing


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 18, 2020)

What’s going on y’all? My bad for not keeping the thread posted on the Gorillapops. Been busy as fuck lately, but they’re booming especially since i’m getting them dialed in the best i can. The seedling mix that i use gets really good pop rates, but is hard as fuck to dial-in different genotypes since it’s completely void of any nutrients damn near. Anyways the 4 Gorillapops are doing extremely well, just hit them with some super thrive, Cal mag, and Alaskan fish fertilizer(5-1-1). One of them wasn’t doing so hot because i wasn’t bringing my A game, but now that i’m zeroed in it’s doing a lot better. One of them that looks Sherb dominant looks absolutely gorgeous, and is starting to push roots through the holes in the bottom of the cup. Another one looks like it’s going to be either GG4 dom or an even mix, the lovely Chem D dominant mutant is booming as well, and is starting to push routes through the holes in the bottom of the cup as well. 1st pic was the one that was looking a little rough, 2nd pic is the the one that looks like an even mix(it’s always a little cranky when i actually water her instead of just misting it with the pump sprayer), 3-five is the Chem D dom mutant that is just gorgeous, 6-7 is the Sherb dom that’s just beasting. Happy hunting everyone, and happy Hollidaze!


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 18, 2020)

Nate inspired me go get off my ass and take a few pics. Smoking on some Pop Rocks right now, killer smoke with plenty of kick!

Here is some Gorilla Pops.



Here is some I am pretty sure I never shared before, Grape Blow.







Frosty as hell in person, and reeks like grape Kool Aid with some stank on the back end. I am excited about this one.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Dec 18, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Nate inspired me go get off my ass and take a few pics. Smoking on some Pop Rocks right now, killer smoke with plenty of kick!
> 
> Here is some Gorilla Pops.
> 
> ...


Brooo please post that GrapeBlow on ig so fire


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 18, 2020)

@EnvyGenetics I did what I could do man, had to take some pics with my phone so they are not the same as above. Still figuring IG out LOL.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 18, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Nate inspired me go get off my ass and take a few pics. Smoking on some Pop Rocks right now, killer smoke with plenty of kick!
> 
> Here is some Gorilla Pops.
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous as always man, keep crushing it. Damn your description of the Grape Blow sounds amazing, can’t wait to pop the pack that i got.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Dec 18, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> @EnvyGenetics I did what I could do man, had to take some pics with my phone so they are not the same as above. Still figuring IG out LOL.


Great job though man some of the terps on that GrapeBlow cross are awesome


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 25, 2020)

Gorilla Pops pheno #2.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 25, 2020)

@Flatrate you killing it every time. Well done mane.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Dec 25, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Gorilla Pops pheno #2.
> 
> View attachment 4777580


Fuegooo


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 26, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Nate inspired me go get off my ass and take a few pics. Smoking on some Pop Rocks right now, killer smoke with plenty of kick!
> 
> Here is some Gorilla Pops.
> 
> ...


Damn nice work gotta get snaps up of the drip once they're father along. That grape pops looks insanely nice. Gorilla pops is throwing some serious yields dude. I don't know...not buying this is basically your 2nd grow..lol mean that as a compliment.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn nice work gotta get snaps up of the drip once they're father along. That grape pops looks insanely nice. Gorilla pops is throwing some serious yields dude. I don't know...not buying this is basically your 2nd grow..lol mean that as a compliment.


Thanks man. I wouldn't call it my second grow, I still consider myself a rookie, I've been at it for a little over a year. I just follow the advice of certain people here on RIU, bought some good lights and quality genetics. I will say everything I've grown from Envy has been top notch.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 26, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks man. I wouldn't call it my second grow, I still consider myself a rookie, I've been at it for a little over a year. I just follow the advice of certain people here on RIU, bought some good lights and quality genetics. I will say everything I've grown from Envy has been top notch.


That's all you need, man I lurked here years before I joined and was killing it tents back in the day. Knowledge is priceless. I can tell, you clearly take in the right info and filter out the bullshit man, and let your grows do the talking. That's what up!!! Cheers Flatrate!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 31, 2020)

So i was getting a little impatient with the GP not showing sex, which was my fault. Started them way later than the Rado testers i got. Looking to see which ones are female, and which ones are males. Once i figure that out, the males will get transplanted into pots, put outside, and depending how their structure is and how they stack i might collect some pollen for future pollen chucks(especially if the Chem D dom geno is male). The two that i’m thinking are female definitely earned their place in the tent, and i’ve only got room for six pots in the flowering tent. So looks like one of the Terp Towns will be finished outside as well, unless three of the GPs are female, then both of the TT‘s are going outside. Once their sex is figured out, i’m going to transplant them into the 5 gallon pots, pull them out once the lights go off, let them sit under the seedling lights for six more hours until they bounce back from being transplanted, and once they rebound just going to let them flower out. i know i’m taking a big risk doing that which could cause them to herm, but if they don’t then that’ll just go to show how stable the genetics are. Looks like the variegated Chem D dom genotype will be male from how lanky it’s getting, but that could just be from the stretch, been surprised before. Definitely been impressed with them so far, and looking forward to running a whole pack of the Berry Parfait that will get popped at the same time with the others i’m planning on running next round. Also probably going to snag a pack of the Glove and the AppleCino from Pack Banditz during their sale that come with the Fang freebies. Got enough seeds as it is, but that sale is way too good to pass up. Will post some pictures up of them once i get home for my lunch break.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 31, 2020)

So here’s the different GPs. Went a little overboard with the nitrogen when they really wanted magnesium, but they’re starting to bounce back from it. Already bought the pots and soil, so going to transplant them the second i get home, and going to water them in with some super thrive to help them bounce back quicker.**Edit** kind of jumped the gun, once i figure out there sex then they’ll get transplanted. Only got six fabric pots(3 are occupied) total, and i want the ladies in the fabric pots so they can thrive. Might even throw the males in the 26 gallon pots, and veg them longer so that way i can get more pollen. Looking forward to hunting through the Sugar Rush 7(Cherry Pie/Grape Pie dom) x Envy’s CaliMints (structure had a nice even blend of the Thin Mints and the CaliSunset) pollen chuck i did. Pulled around 80 nice looking seeds, so hopefully they’re worth F2’ing.


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 1, 2021)

Got some tropical popsicle beans about to document in here , fingers crossed


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

So Gorillapops #4 Chem D dom genotype(pics1-4) is female! So fucking hyped rn! Going to transplant her immediately into a five gallon fabric pot, and try to veg her out a little bit more so i can take some cuts. i know i’m taking a huge risk by doing that, and could cause her to herm but that’s a risk i’m willing to take. Chem D funk added with some candy creamy funk from the Blowpops sounds absolutely amazing. Sadly #3 is a male though, so he’ll get potted up in a plastic pot, thrown outside, and depending on how he stacks i might keep some pollen for future endeavors. #3(last pic) has a leaf structure that has a nice blend between the GG4 and Blowpops/Sherb. Been really happy with these, just wish i would’ve popped them sooner. Lesson learned though. Hopefully i can get her to veg a little bit more without pissing her off too much, so fingers crossed. **edit** Gorillapops 4 my bad, blind as a bat


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 2, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> Got some tropical popsicle beans about to document in here , fingers crossed


Good deal man, Tropical Popsicle is killer and can honestly say one of the most flavorful strains I have grown. I ain't growing it currently but have another pack in the vault. Can't wait to see what you grow.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So Gorillapops #4 Chem D dom genotype(pics1-4) is female! So fucking hyped rn! Going to transplant her immediately into a five gallon fabric pot, and try to veg her out a little bit more so i can take some cuts. i know i’m taking a huge risk by doing that, and could cause her to herm but that’s a risk i’m willing to take. Chem D funk added with some candy creamy funk from the Blowpops sounds absolutely amazing. Sadly #3 is a male though, so he’ll get potted up in a plastic pot, thrown outside, and depending on how he stacks i might keep some pollen for future endeavors. #3(last pic) has a leaf structure that has a nice blend between the GG4 and Blowpops/Sherb. Been really happy with these, just wish i would’ve popped them sooner. Lesson learned though. Hopefully i can get her to veg a little bit more without pissing her off too much, so fingers crossed. **edit** Gorillapops 4 my bad, blind as a bat


Haven't smoked any Gorilla Pops yet, mine just got in jars yesterday. Pulled 6 O's off one plant without trying.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Haven't smoked any Gorilla Pops yet, mine just got in jars yesterday. Pulled 6 O's off one plant without trying.


Nice, looking forward to your smoke report, and what terps are predominant. She got her new shoes, and got watered in with a little bit of super thrive. Took the picture before i watered her in, but made sure to water her in nice and good. She had some really nice pearly white roots, so i’m pumped that she’s actually in some good soil now. As bad as i am at making sure they get planted dead center, i’m pretty happy with how well i did this time LOL


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

Found another male, which sucks because it was the two that leaned heaviest towards the Blowpops. So far 2 and 3 are males and 4 is female. Thinking about just digging a hole, and planting them where they’re at. Then again trying to collect pollen outside is damn near impossible, looks like i need to go buy more dirt so i can put them in the 26 gallon pots. Number one is the only one left, and it looks like it’s going to be female.


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Found another male, which sucks because it was the two that leaned heaviest towards the Blowpops. So far 2 and 3 are males and 4 is female. Thinking about just digging a hole, and planting them where they’re at. Then again trying to collect pollen outside is damn near impossible, looks like i need to go buy more dirt so i can put them in the 26 gallon pots.


Are you sure you can identify the sex this early? Those plants look kind of young still, usually takes me up to 8 + weeks of veg to tell presex


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> Are you sure you can identify the sex this early? Those plants look kind of young still, usually takes me up to 8 + weeks of veg to tell presex


Yeah got a little impatient due to popping some testers i got from another breeder 3-4 weeks before i popped these, and if i waited any longer to flip the tops would’ve been scorched. Completely my fault though, next run i’m popping a full pack of Berry Parfait with some fems i want to try from another breeder, and they’ll be popped at the same time. Not going to make that mistake twice.


----------



## Growdro45 (Jan 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thats good to know, I popped a pack of tiki madman icc x jealousy, envy drip and was itching to pop another pack and found my self focusing on the sr in my seed stash. I think we conversed before in the cw page. Anyways yeah I hear good things on sugar rush so might give a go and get em wet. Looks like a cook-ish strain/hybrid that actually can throw nice yields. Cookies stains-Gelatos/wedding cake etc. have gotten better since cookies first hit the scene, forum and thin mint had some weak yields, now other variation crossed out with different strains are throwing. Like the sound of the wedding cake x grape pie, wedding cake as always been absolute fire when I've grown it and its crosses.


Tiki is trash save your money lol I have all his 36 breeders cuts threw them all away..


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2021)

Growdro45 said:


> Tiki is trash save your money lol I have all his 36 breeders cuts threw them all away..


Why you say that? I'm taking cuts of of the sexed icc x jealousy and throwing in them into flower. I have about 5 or 6 female plants. I’m in no way on the tiki train- they seem to be super hyped and are just some cookie and gelato crosses. They're like seed junky 2.0. That said my veg plants look dope, have great structure and have awesome noses already.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2021)

Growdro45 said:


> Tiki is trash save your money lol I have all his 36 breeders cuts threw them all away..


Don't know why you came on the envy thread to say this, you have 36 breeders cuts of tiki...um OK. Why would you have 36 different breeders cuts if they're trash? Clearly you'd run some of their gear before going all out in snagging 36 breeders cuts. I don’t sounds like horse shit to me. I've known of people getting great results with tiki.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 28, 2021)

He's obviously just trolling so ignore him. The point of a troll is to work you up so don't let it.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 28, 2021)

Growdro just made #4 on my ignore list.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 28, 2021)

Thread took a sharp turn idk if it's the envy genetics thread or try to bash tiki or tent vs grow room the world may never know.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Thread took a sharp turn idk if it's the envy genetics thread or try to bash tiki or tent vs grow room the world may never know.


Hahaha I know I'm like fuck I'm in both, a sealed room and a tent, lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 28, 2021)

Just want to know why it went so quickly to trashing tiki, and then trashing tent growers lol. First time using the ignore button, congrats champ.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just want to know why it went so quickly to trashing tiki, and then trashing tent growers lol. First time using the ignore button, congrats champ.


Ya dude no way tiki is trash, like I said before I have 6 sexed females- all have excellent structure and absolutely reek in veg. Definitely a sign of "trash" genetics if you ask me, lol.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 28, 2021)

Growdro45 said:


> Tiki is trash save your money lol I have all his 36 breeders cuts threw them all away..


Threw them all away tossed them out the Lambo boss ? this fucking guy . Did he block you on ig or something ?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude no way tiki is trash, like I said before I have 6 sexed females- all have excellent structure and absolutely reek in veg. Definitely a sign of "trash" genetics if you ask me, lol.


I kinda feel like he’s just some guy cashing in on the seed craze with good marketing. He pretty much smashes a bunch of cookies genetics together which doesn’t appeal to me, but I haven’t grown his gear out could be fire


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 28, 2021)

People think Tiki is hyped up with good marketing? He's gotten bigger this year, and so has his drops, but up until this year (2020, so last year) I never heard anyone even talk about him. I guess I'm pretty happy to be out of the loop with what's hyped up in this industry and what's not.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya exactly I said they were definitely hyped up but so are a lot of breeders, doesn't mean they're bad, ya know. Grodro guy is clearly full of shit, saying he has 36 breeders cut and they are all trash, ya OK pal.


Nah definitely not, his marketing is on point though. Doubt anyone would carry his breeder cuts if they sucked that’s just bad business especially at like 5 a pop or whatever they go for


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I kinda feel like he’s just some guy cashing in on the seed craze with good marketing. He pretty much smashes a bunch of cookies genetics together which doesn’t appeal to me, but I haven’t grown his gear out could be fire


Dude he is hyped up nothing special. That is no reason for that dude @growdo45 to have been rude. 

You got to realize also most of these guys where growing guys GREEN POINT , In house genetics a couple of months ago so tiki is a major up grade. 

What you consider quality is not necessarily what another person considers that.

But in house does the same sort of thing; with new hype key point [purple punch × Dosidos] Slurricane.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 28, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> People think Tiki is hyped up with good marketing? He's gotten bigger this year, and so has his drops, but up until this year (2020, so last year) I never heard anyone even talk about him. I guess I'm pretty happy to be out of the loop with what's hyped up in this industry and what's not.


Exactly, no one heard of him until 2020. That coupled with not really working anything original is why I probably won’t buy his gear. Envy has some solid looking gear if glo is still running deals on the blowpops I might snag a pack. That grape blow sounds sick or maybe that ice cream cake cross


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 29, 2021)

Tiki has been making a lot of Seed Junky crosses and BXs and people are buying them up super fast so I can't blame him for making money even if the strains are not all original. 

To Envy though, I did just get a pack of The Glove that came with freebies of Weedies. I need to run these pretty soon to see how they turn out. It'll be my first time running anything from Envy but I am interested in a few more of their strains.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Dude he is hyped up nothing special. That is no reason for that dude @growdo45 to have been rude.
> 
> You got to realize also most of these guys where growing guys GREEN POINT , In house genetics a couple of months ago so tiki is a major up grade.
> 
> ...


For sure.. alot of these guys were just buying up packs that we were buying years ago, finding a killer males and making crosses...alot of them, like you said- have ran, in- house, karma, capulator, archive, etc. in their crosses. How many dosidos and slurricane crosses do you see? Alot. I've seen so much seed junky in newer breeders work as well> kush mints, icc and wedding cake. Also one of the most slept on breeder is DVG for sure.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> For sure.. alot of these guys were just buying up packs that we were buying years ago, finding a killer males and making crosses...alot of them, like you said- have ran, in- house, karma, capulator, archive, etc. in their crosses. How many dosidos and slurricane crosses do you see? Alot. I've seen so much seed junky in newer breeders work as well> kush mints, icc and wedding cake. Also one of the most slept on breeder is DVG for sure.


People Need some starting point to make their work with(Lines). With that, people should make their own males/pollen*** doner's. That is a topic for a whole other thread. 

I was just saying that person was extra rude. He probably has been banned from the thread, but I wanted him to post pictures of this 20,000 foot facility he is in. 

5000-10,000 square feet sound small for him.


----------



## Adobear420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Here is that Pop Rocks from the back of the tent, once again sorry about the light, I don't turn my lights off for pictures. Not the best but doing okay.
> 
> View attachment 4739688
> 
> View attachment 4739689


Just purchased seeds from envy genetics and wanting to know what nutrients you use? that looks so fire it is insane i need that in my life!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> People Need some starting point to make their work with(Lines). With that, people should make their own males/pollen*** doner's. That is a topic for a whole other thread.
> 
> I was just saying that person was extra rude. He probably has been banned from the thread, but I wanted him to post pictures of this 20,000 foot facility he is in.
> 
> 5000-10,000 square feet sound small for him.


Haha. If he was going to continue to post I wanted him to write down my screen name on a piece of paper and go to one of his "many" facilities and post a pic of the piece of paper and front of his many flowering or vegging plants. I had a hunch the dude was a full of shit and troll right off the bat but on the off chance the he does work at a warehouse facility- being a water boy and trimmer at Cresco Labs doesn't constitue you having and running many warehouses. Means your a paid employee who makes $15-17/hr.
He seemed to lose his shit when I called out his hypocrisy of shitting on grow room size and then when I said he wasn't to bright. For some reason I think this is like a 16y/o kid with nothing better to do. The funny part of this whole thing is I have friends who do run and have run warehouse grows and can tell you one thing- my bud and alot of your flower on here is a lot better than what they produce most times. For the most part when production is your goal your quality is going to suffer a bit.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 29, 2021)

Adobear420 said:


> Just purchased seeds from envy genetics and wanting to know what nutrients you use? that looks so fire it is insane i need that in my life!


Just the base General Hydroponics Flora.


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2021)

theres no reason to engage people like grodro,. you only end up ruining it for yourself if you get into those heated matches, hes banned for his actions, let them ruin their own accounts dont give into their trolling.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 29, 2021)

sunni said:


> theres no reason to engage people like grodro,. you only end up ruining it for yourself if you get into those heated matches, hes banned for his actions, let them ruin their own accounts dont give into their trolling.


I agree with you 100% but people like him sometimes need to be called out publicly on the board, to know this forum won't tolerate such behavior. This forum is for the exchange of everything's cannabis-grow tips, breeder and strain info, grow reports, etc. For most part everyone gets along civil matter, there's no doubt the occasional spats and shit talking but usually it's de-escalated rather quickly. I think the reason you saw people and I engage was when he took to far saying to one to kill one's self. That is not OK in any way. Also trying to degrade growrooms for their size is not what we are about here.


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I agree with you 100% but people like him sometimes need to be called out publicly on the board, to know this forum won't tolerate such behavior. This forum is for the exchange of everything's cannabis-grow tips, breeder and strain info, grow reports, etc. For most part everyone gets along civil matter, there's no doubt the occasional spats and shit talking but usually it's de-escalated rather quickly. I think the reason you saw people and I engage was when he took to far saying to one to kill one's self. That is not OK in any way. Also trying to degrade growrooms for their size is not what we are about here.


Theres no reason to engage with people like that, all it does it allow yourself to break the terms of service of the forum. 
You dont take it into your own hands, because you just ruin your own account if you continue to do that you dont have any admin responsibilities which means you just get into a pissing match we have to clean up 
instead reporting it allows me or the other staff to come in and take control of the situation before someone goes off the rails like that.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 29, 2021)

sunni said:


> Theres no reason to engage with people like that, all it does it allow yourself to break the terms of service of the forum.
> You dont take it into your own hands, because you just ruin your own account if you continue to do that you dont have any admin responsibilities which means you just get into a pissing match we have to clean up
> instead reporting it allows me or the other staff to come in and take control of the situation before someone goes off the rails like that.


OK gotchya- sorry didn't know the rules and regs worked like that, now I do. Won't happen again. Thanks for the info, I don't want to lose my account.


----------



## Adobear420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Just the base General Hydroponics Flora.


awesome thankyou so much for that man! you got some amazing looking stuff. i love it


----------



## Adobear420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Just the base General Hydroponics Flora.


would also like to know do you use soil and if so what kind?


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 30, 2021)

Adobear420 said:


> would also like to know do you use soil and if so what kind?


Nectar for the Gods #4.


----------



## Adobear420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Nectar for the Gods #4.


Thanks a ton!


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 30, 2021)

@Adobear420 No Problem, good luck!


----------



## BroDeewizzler (Feb 1, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I got Berry Parfait and The Creamery last week.Came with Calimints freebies
> 
> I already have Booger Sugar,Blue Sunset,and Bling Cookies in the stash
> 
> ...


How is the Berry Parfait and the creamery? Did you grow those out? I'd love to know. I was looking at those seeds..


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

Seed run of The Drip @ 43 days. These are in small pots to pheno hunt, this strain has a very unique red/purple coloring.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

2nd pheno of The Drip also @ 43 days-


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 24, 2021)

Just ordered the glove and the parlor. Im jumping on this train everything looks great!


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

I was posting in another envy thread thought it was this one...anyways here's my drip they're almost done, probably another 10 days or so. They came out very nice, awesome color on these ladies-


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Feb 24, 2021)

Stay up to date on new seed drops and current vendors @envy.genes @envynetix_
Thanks for the continuous support!
-EnvyGenetics


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 24, 2021)

Been eye balling a couple different stains may have to hop on this ride.


----------



## nexmille (Feb 26, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Stay up to date on new seed drops and current vendors @envy.genes @envynetix_
> Thanks for the continuous support!
> -EnvyGenetics


leave to arrive
could you say something about The Belmont, has anyone cultivated it?


----------



## jdoeanon (Feb 26, 2021)

Vegging some tropical popsicles (slurricane x blowpops) & gilroy (gmo x calisunset) right now, more info to come


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Feb 27, 2021)

nexmille said:


> leave to arrive
> could you say something about The Belmont, has anyone cultivated it?


Yes go to our instagram
@envy.genes pictures of everything


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Feb 27, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Been eye balling a couple different stains may have to hop on this ride.


Do it


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Do it


Plan on snagging 2 packs this weekend any suggestions between project 562 or sloth?


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Feb 27, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Plan on snagging 2 packs this weekend any suggestions between project 562 or sloth?


Grab p562 and Eurostep


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

Might just grab 3 packs now haha thanks for the recommendation man I really do appreciate it.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 27, 2021)

Neptune still make you send ur id? If insane seeds had euro step I woulda grabbed that.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Neptune still make you send ur id? If insane seeds had euro step I woulda grabbed that.


Haven't ever ordered from Neptune but that is who I was planning on purchasing through.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 27, 2021)

Im gonna grab a few packs but having a hard time deciding between Cali Bubba ad Eurostep


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Feb 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Im gonna grab a few packs but having a hard time deciding between Cali Bubba ad Eurostep


Best solution is to grab both lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 27, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Best solution is to grab both lol


I would but im only trying to get 4 packs and I already know the other 3 that I want

the 4th spot is between Cali Bubba and Eurostep

kinda leaning Cali Bubba but the phenos of Eurostep im seeing on IG look amazing


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I would but im only trying to get 4 packs and I already know the other 3 that I want
> 
> the 4th spot is between Cali Bubba and Eurostep
> 
> kinda leaning Cali Bubba but the phenos of Eurostep im seeing on IG look amazing


I when I do buy packs I like to at least buy 2 this go I am going to buy 1 of each and hope there is afew left in a couple weeks.


----------



## KommanderBob (Feb 28, 2021)

Waiting on "the glove" beans  
Hoping to find a strain similar to the gary. Will be a fun hunt either way. Some freebies as well might turn out a nice lemonchello pheno. Will post some pics as I go


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Feb 28, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> Waiting on "the glove" beans
> Hoping to find a strain similar to the gary. Will be a fun hunt either way. Some freebies as well might turn out a nice lemonchello pheno. Will post some pics as I go


Can’t wait


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> Waiting on "the glove" beans
> Hoping to find a strain similar to the gary. Will be a fun hunt either way. Some freebies as well might turn out a nice lemonchello pheno. Will post some pics as I go


who has the Lemonchello freebie?

I put in a order with Seedsherenow yesterday just to get the Irene Og freebie lol

thats gonna be some serious fire


----------



## KommanderBob (Feb 28, 2021)

Seeds here now I got 2 of "the glove" the freebies were boba (mochi x cali sunset) and chellofornia (lemonchello 28 c cali sunset)


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> who has the Lemonchello freebie?
> 
> I put in a order with Seedsherenow yesterday just to get the Irene Og freebie lol
> 
> thats gonna be some serious fire


Seeds here now also had the lemonchello28 x CaliSunset freebies I believe


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 28, 2021)

These envy genetics yield better on average than inhouse? Please don’t say it’s in the grower blah blah. Inhouse notoriously produces small yields. Looking for something that produces more and envy on IG looks great. That cali sunset. Really want the Belmont with the biscotti.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Feb 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> These envy genetics yield better on average than inhouse? Please don’t say it’s in the grower blah blah. Inhouse notoriously produces small yields. Looking for something that produces more and envy on IG looks great. That cali sunset. Really want the Belmont with the biscotti.


I’ve been told we throw down realllyyy nice yields


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 28, 2021)

I've grown a few strains from Envy. I am simple, top once and finish in 5 gal pots and average 5oz a plant.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 28, 2021)

Man that Sloth strain looks insane on Neptune. I know picture isn’t always accurate but if I got honkers like that with very few leaves as pictured. That’d be a breeze to trim and high yield. Man envy genes you guys have some nice stuff and my word that I’ll buy soon. Just gotta do proper research. See you have a Slurricane cross. That’s my favorite smoke ever but again, small yielder. Wonder if you alls cross yields better.


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 28, 2021)

Tropical Popsicle is a great tasty Slurricane cross, and it did yield well.


----------



## jdoeanon (Mar 1, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Tropical Popsicle is a great tasty Slurricane cross, and it did yield well.


Popped a pack of TP & Gilroy freebies, very nice growth thus far, very fat fan leaves.. hoping for a keeper !


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 2, 2021)

Yesss sir.


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 2, 2021)

Ok so I bit the bullet and got more from envy for the summer pheno hunt!

Got the ice cream cake cross, the georgia cry, bubba cross, fpog cross and the London pound cake cross plus a bunch of freebies. 

Weeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 4, 2021)

The Drip(gushers x blow pops) is all done here a full plate of em. They came out fucking dank. Stanks of candy and fuel- no flash pics-


----------



## jdoeanon (Mar 4, 2021)

Man, yall got me tweakin’ to flip these lol. All these new crosses look fuego too! Got me itchin’ to pull the trigger on some more gear  would be awesome if yall made some fem lines too!


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 4, 2021)

Got em!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 4, 2021)

I ordered Fang,Weedies,Cali Bubba,and Eurostep

Im probably gonna get P562,Rack City,and maybe Cotton Candy Grapes when they start giving out the Lickz fem freebies


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 5, 2021)

Bidding on a pack of pop rocks. Have 70 on it with 10 shipping. Should just go to seed bank...


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Bidding on a pack of pop rocks. Have 70 on it with 10 shipping. Should just go to seed bank...


Haha right


----------



## drsaltzman (Mar 5, 2021)

Just got my “high quality exotic birdseed”.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Bidding on a pack of pop rocks. Have 70 on it with 10 shipping. Should just go to seed bank...


yeah just check the banks

a couple of them have sales for Envy packs right now for $70-$80 per pack


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> yeah just check the banks
> 
> a couple of them have sales for Envy packs right now for $70-$80 per pack


Glo is no joke they have the best prices on beans right now, I know people have said orders where taking long last late summer/early fall but my last order took 6 days to get here. Also don't know if it is against the rules to post gloseedbank sales/discounts email. Dude is running sales on the site pretty much everyday, literally don't even think most seeds are NOT on sale...it would be good for newer growers to see because the price you see on glo site(which are already cheap) aren't the final price. They offer top notch genetics for like $60 a pack if you buy 2. I've ordered from every bank but glo is starting to be my go to. I know I sound like a fan boy but I love that guy Amber...he hooks it up for us with a genetics addiction.


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## bcr500 (Mar 9, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Best solution is to grab both lol


Is there a particular bank that has the white licks freebie?


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 9, 2021)

was hoping for the LPC,Soap,or Gushers freebie fem cross but got Tangeray

goggle says its Lemonade x Cactus Cooler but who knows how accurate that is

Whatever it is im about to pop 1 and see what i get

The regs will get ran in the fall


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> was hoping for the LPC,Soap,or Gushers freebie fem cross but got Tangeray
> 
> goggle says its Lemonade x Cactus Cooler but who knows how accurate that is
> 
> ...


It’s a cookies x lemonade clone only it’s fire


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 10, 2021)

bcr500 said:


> Is there a particular bank that has the white licks freebie?


Terpy did


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 10, 2021)

Which bank did you send most of the creamery freebie to....? This is the time I’m going to pull the plug and try envy. Got my taxes. High leaf to bud ratio. Come on man I know you know a top one off the back of your head to recommend.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Which bank did you send most of the creamery freebie to....? This is the time I’m going to pull the plug and try envy. Got my taxes. High leaf to bud ratio. Come on man I know you know a top one off the back of your head to recommend.


Creamery freebies are long gone!!! But most of our vendors are linked in our Instagram bio @envy.genes maybe try deeply rooted seedbank or seeds here now


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 10, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Creamery freebies are long gone!!! But most of our vendors are linked in our Instagram bio @envy.genes maybe try deeply rooted seedbank or seeds here now


No no no. With the upcoming drop, if I’m not mistaken, one of the freebie crosses is creamery x something. Correct?

edit. Throat coat. Who has the throat coat freebies lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> No no no. With the upcoming drop, if I’m not mistaken, one of the freebie crosses is creamery x something. Correct?
> 
> edit. Throat coat. Who has the throat coat freebies lol


Creamery x Lickz

I think all the fem freebies are gonna be random

wish they were doing it like normal so I could pick which bank to order from to get certain freebies


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> No no no. With the upcoming drop, if I’m not mistaken, one of the freebie crosses is creamery x something. Correct?
> 
> edit. Throat coat. Who has the throat coat freebies lol


Harvest mutual, seeds here now, and packbanditz will be getting the upcoming drops on the 19th they will all get a variety of the femme Lickz crosses you will have to coordinate with them and get there quick!


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 10, 2021)

Lastly of the new drop, which of these has most bud to leaf? Who better to ask than you.... thanks man.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Creamery x Lickz
> 
> I think all the fem freebies are gonna be random
> 
> wish they were doing it like normal so I could pick which bank to order from to get certain freebies


Yeah we are so mean lol freebie femmes lol appreciate your guys support! I was jk btw!


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Creamery x Lickz
> 
> I think all the fem freebies are gonna be random
> 
> wish they were doing it like normal so I could pick which bank to order from to get certain freebies


Do you know of the three banks just listed, if any allow for a comment when placing order? I’ll try to ask for the throatcoat....


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Lastly of the new drop, which of these has most bud to leaf? Who better to ask than you.... thanks man.
> View attachment 4849927


Pictures of all are on our Instagram you can check them out there but our plants are usually all higher bud to leaf in all honesty so it’s more your preference of terps


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Do you know of the three banks just listed, if any allow for a comment when placing order? I’ll try to ask for the throatcoat....


I havent ordered from Harvest Mutaul before but Ive gotten Envy packs from Seedsherenow and PackBanditz

Packbandit usually lists what freebie you'll get and Seedsherenow lets you choose

dont know how they're gonna do it with this drop since it supposed to be random but just ask and see if they'll let you pick which freebie you

im just gonna order 3 packs and see what i get

hopefully i get 1 or 2 of the ones I want


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I havent ordered from Harvest Mutaul before but Ive gotten Envy packs from Seedsherenow and PackBanditz
> 
> Packbandit usually lists what freebie you'll get and Seedsherenow lets you choose
> 
> ...


Appreciate the support hugeee


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 14, 2021)

Morning everyone! I’m hopping on board the envy thread with these lickz fem freebies. I’d been missing a CBD strain from my stable so I was really excited for this medizine. 5/5 germination. This will be my first high CBD variety, and ideally I’ll find a nice 2:1 pheno.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Morning everyone! I’m hopping on board the envy thread with these lickz fem freebies. I’d been missing a CBD strain from my stable so I was really excited for this medizine. 5/5 germination. This will be my first high CBD variety, and ideally I’ll find a nice 2:1 pheno. View attachment 4852965


Awesomeeee thanks for the support


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 14, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Awesomeeee thanks for the support


Hell yeah man! I’m really interested to see how your fems do. Gonna be running some 562, weedies, and lickz regs here pretty soon too. I’m having a hard time deciding which of those 3 to start first.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Hell yeah man! I’m really interested to see how your fems do. Gonna be running some 562, weedies, and lickz regs here pretty soon too. I’m having a hard time deciding which of those 3 to start first.


Run em all lol


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 15, 2021)

The glove popping up


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent you an email, envy. On the PKG x Blow....


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 16, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> The glove popping up View attachment 4854230


Yessssss


----------



## nugsmasher69 (Mar 16, 2021)

Trying to decide what seeds I want to grab next...Applecino with the Fang freebies or The Glove with weedies freebies. Any input anyone...?


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 16, 2021)

Anyone on here grab any of his vaulted blowpop crosses he posted about on Instagram? He had about 10 crosses never released forsale so u know I had to get at least 2 lol scored me Mendo breath x blowpop & Zkittles x Blowpop I’m hyped for both! Already got me 3 Euro steps 2 Lickz 1 Calisunset & a bunch of freebies from Envy’s real releases


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 16, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Sent you an email, envy. On the PKG x Blow....


what strain is PKG? I saw that on the list but didn’t know wat was it


----------



## Railage (Mar 17, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Anyone on here grab any of his vaulted blowpop crosses he posted about on Instagram? He had about 10 crosses never released forsale so u know I had to get at least 2 lol scored me Mendo breath x blowpop & Zkittles x Blowpop I’m hyped for both! Already got me 3 Euro steps 2 Lickz 1 Calisunset & a bunch of freebies from Envy’s real releases


I got 2 of the Super Silver Haze x, it sounded really fun, it’s been a minute since I popped a sativa hybrid on purpose. Prob gonna have to pick between the White Nightmare BX or the SSH x Blowpops in a few week..


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 17, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> what strain is PKG? I saw that on the list but didn’t know wat was it


Pure kush ghost, one dude grabbed all of them


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 17, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Anyone on here grab any of his vaulted blowpop crosses he posted about on Instagram? He had about 10 crosses never released forsale so u know I had to get at least 2 lol scored me Mendo breath x blowpop & Zkittles x Blowpop I’m hyped for both! Already got me 3 Euro steps 2 Lickz 1 Calisunset & a bunch of freebies from Envy’s real releases


thanks


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 17, 2021)

nugsmasher69 said:


> Trying to decide what seeds I want to grab next...Applecino with the Fang freebies or The Glove with weedies freebies. Any input anyone...?


Both lol


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 17, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> The glove popping up View attachment 4854230


Yesss


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 17, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Pure kush ghost, one dude grabbed all of them


That’s the pk cut unrelated to ghost og correct?


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 17, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That’s the pk cut unrelated to ghost og correct?


Yes!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 17, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That’s the pk cut unrelated to ghost og correct?


Not ghost og


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 17, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Not ghost og


@Mrsmokestacks has that cut. I always say people sleep on pk more than anything but one person bought all those packs, so maybe not.


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 17, 2021)

I want pure kush...


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 17, 2021)

Railage said:


> I got 2 of the Super Silver Haze x, it sounded really fun, it’s been a minute since I popped a sativa hybrid on purpose. Prob gonna have to pick between the White Nightmare BX or the SSH x Blowpops in a few week..


Ill pop them SSHxBlowpops first jus cuz it’s only a few people that got them compared to the White Nightmare, both 4 sure going to be fire tho


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 17, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Ill pop them SSHxBlowpops first jus cuz it’s only a few people that got them compared to the White Nightmare, both 4 sure going to be fire tho


Keep me posted thanks


----------



## Chaseink501 (Mar 17, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Keep me posted thanks


I 4sure will them Mendo x blowpop I ordered gonna be in the dirt in like 2-3 weeks


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 25, 2021)

I’m so fired up about this one, especially after the shitstorm WAP caused at the Grammys. Cardi is one badass girl. She’s gonna pair nicely with whatever I get from Rado’s gushers drop next week. Everyone seems to be losing their shit over this one on IG, so I feel fortunate to have it. Might as well mention Pack Banditz seedbank as well, because they shipped fast and threw in another super fire looking freebie pack. I will buy from them again for sure!

And speaking of envy fems, all 5 medizine look really happy and healthy.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m so fired up about this one, especially after the shitstorm WAP caused at the Grammys. Cardi is one badass girl. She’s gonna pair nicely with whatever I get from Rado’s gushers drop next week. Everyone seems to be losing their shit over this one on IG, so I feel fortunate to have it. Might as well mention Pack Banditz seedbank as well, because they shipped fast and threw in another super fire looking freebie pack. I will buy from them again for sure!View attachment 4862752View attachment 4862753
> 
> And speaking of envy fems, all 5 medizine look really happy and healthy. View attachment 4862754


oh yeahhhhh


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 25, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> oh yeahhhhh


Trying to get through these fem freebies fairly quick to help with your R&D. I’m happy to send you back some cuts of any heaters I find. Cardi is getting wet (lol) the minute I have room for her.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 25, 2021)

Anywhere to find fems of Envy? I couldn’t find any. Just regs. Would prefer to grow only fems for the next couple of runs until I buy my own place and have a room for mothers and whatnot. This stuff looks really good though. Maybe just have to get some of these enticing regs and save them though.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 25, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Anywhere to find fems of Envy? I couldn’t find any. Just regs. Would prefer to grow only fems for the next couple of runs until I buy my own place and have a room for mothers and whatnot. This stuff looks really good though. Maybe just have to get some of these enticing regs and save them though.


the fems are freebies from the last drop


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 25, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> the fems are freebies from the last drop


Ohhhhh, I missed that. Thanks!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Trying to get through these fem freebies fairly quick to help with your R&D. I’m happy to send you back some cuts of any heaters I find. Cardi is getting wet (lol) the minute I have room for her.


Lol please keep me posted brother appreciate you huge! Our first femmes we put out so figured freebies were a cool way to get them out there


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 27, 2021)

Well I woke up this morning and decided Cardi needed to get wet. Got all 5 beans in rockwool cubes and I’m guessing they’ll pop as fast as the medizine, which are super vigorous. P562 and rack city are getting popped as soon as I have a little more room.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I woke up this morning and decided Cardi needed to get wet. Got all 5 beans in rockwool cubes and I’m guessing they’ll pop as fast as the medizine, which are super vigorous.


Yessss


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 27, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Yessss


Oh and thanks for putting my post about the medizine up on your IG. Appreciate the shout out! I’m Bosque_fire on there (like a cottonwood forest, not the part of Spain).


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 1, 2021)

Just popped another 5 pack of CardiB. In the first pack one didn’t germinate and the other one had an accident and part of the stem totally dried out. Still don’t know how it happened but I’m glad I’ll get to do a real good hunt of this strain. I’ll pop some of those calisunset crosses soon guys I promise.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 3, 2021)

And some beans will come through if you’re persistent. I took the 5th CardiB bean out of the rockwool cube and soaked her for 24 hours and she threw a tail. Put her in some coco and she just broke the surface this morning. Would have been 5/5 if that one hadn’t gotten dried out. I think that one was too close to the air intake on my tent. It’s the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just popped another 5 pack of CardiB. In the first pack one didn’t germinate and the other one had an accident and part of the stem totally dried out. Still don’t know how it happened but I’m glad I’ll get to do a real good hunt of this strain. I’ll pop some of those calisunset crosses soon guys I promise.


the lickz fems have some huge tough shells

i had to manually crack my Limelickz to get it to pop

the shell wouldnt crack at all from soaking it in water


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 3, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> the lickz fems have some huge tough shells
> 
> i had to manually crack my Limelickz to get it to pop
> 
> the shell wouldnt crack at all from soaking it in water


I noticed that as well. I got that last CardiB to crack after 4 days in rockwool and then a 24hr soak. Most of them weren’t that tough. I got CardiB, medizine, zmartiez, and MickJagger and every single one of them is a big fat bean with a super thick hard shell. I’ve had good success popping them in rockwool cubes over a heat mat but that one was really stubborn.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 4, 2021)

Well should have 2 packs of Moonlight Sonata and 1 of The Glove on the way in the next couple days. Super stoked for those, as well as the fem freebies, and Sunana Berry. Really excited for all of these, and definitely excited to have a Strawberry Banana cross finally. Was going to try and grab some of the LBZoo, but was to slow on the draw. That LBZoo looks absolutely insane, but i’m sure i’ll find something super lovely out of the Moonlight Sonata and The Glove though.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 9, 2021)

Just scooped for the vault. 
Freebie ..


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Here are some pics of a few different phenos of "The Creamery" that I have grown out.


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

For some reason will only let me upload one pic at a time
Pic #2


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Pic #3


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Pic #4


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Pic #5


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Pic #6


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Pic #7


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Pic #8


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Pic #9


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Pic #10
Little chunk of flower rosin I pressed from it


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 9, 2021)

Pic #11


----------



## scottelaxe (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey man, yeah that was the one I just picked up the P562. Seemed like the most interesting genetics. Straight up OG crossed with the GSC then crossed with the P562. 



TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I woke up this morning and decided Cardi needed to get wet. Got all 5 beans in rockwool cubes and I’m guessing they’ll pop as fast as the medizine, which are super vigorous. P562 and rack city are getting popped as soon as I have a little more room.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 12, 2021)

Finally got my hands on The Glove(Gary Payton x CaliSunset) and MoonlightSonata(Smarties x CaliSunset). Also came with with some Zmartiez{Smarties x Lickz}(fem), Zuddz{The Soap x Lickz}(fem), and Sunny B{Sunana Berry x BlowPops bx1}(regs) freebies. Pack Banditz hooked it the fuck up with some of the slaps too, and if anyone’s looking for Envy’s gear i would highly suggest going through Pack Banditz!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 15, 2021)

Little update on the fem freebies. Two of the medizine were kinda weak and I’m pretty ruthless about culling. I only have so much space and usually just keep the two nicest phenos from each pack. These 3 look like they’ll stay small and take a while to veg so I’m hanging on to all 3 for now. One might go outside. 

I lost two of the CardiB. One of them I already talked about and the other one just didn’t want to grow and fell over and died. That leaves 8 and I’m probably going to cull the 4 weakest ones. I might start doing the whole flowering small and revegging thing for hunts of this size, but I’ve been pretty good about picking the winners in veg.

I’m popping some calisunset crosses as soon as all these get a little bigger and I do a little more selection. Olaf for sure and then p562 and maybe weedies. I’ve been wanting to run a cereal milk cross for a while now. I’m waiting until later this summer for my watermelon pheno hunt to do the rack city. That’s getting run alongside watercolor frosting and Gallagher from Rado and potentially worked into my first breeding attempt.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 16, 2021)

chrome2yerdome said:


> For some reason will only let me upload one pic at a time
> Pic #2


Dude you have some super nice phenos there man, nice work. I can see both the icc and blowpops in those pics. Those trimmed up bud shots are fire.


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Apr 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude you have some super nice phenos there man, nice work. I can see both the icc and blowpops in those pics. Those trimmed up bud shots are fire.


Thanks bro I appreciate it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 21, 2021)

Just got these gems in, and holy shit talk about expedited shipping! Definitely not going to knock any other seeds banks, but would highly recommend Pack Banditz if you’re looking for Envy’s gear! Zuddz and either Zmartiez or BakersDozen are getting wet the second i chop down my current run. Got Fang!, another pack of The Glove, and Georgia Cry. Came with Freebies of MickJagger, BakersDozen, and another Zuddz. Most likely won’t get to the regs until i lock down a bigger spot, because i definitely don’t want to miss out on a stud like i found out of the CaliMints.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 22, 2021)

Man I’m so stoked for that Olaf. I just ended up ordering one pack and it should be here either today or tomorrow. Pack banditz ships so fkn fast.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 22, 2021)

Ordered these on Monday morning and was here by noon Thursday from Untied Seed Bank. Very satisfied!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Apr 22, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Ordered these on Monday morning and was here by noon Thursday from Untied Seed Bank. Very satisfied!
> 
> View attachment 4885100


Bangers


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Apr 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Man I’m so stoked for that Olaf. I just ended up ordering one pack and it should be here either today or tomorrow. Pack banditz ships so fkn fast.


Thanks for the support


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Apr 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got these gems in, and holy shit talk about expedited shipping! Definitely not going to knock any other seeds banks, but would highly recommend Pack Banditz if you’re looking for Envy’s gear! Zuddz and either Zmartiez or BakersDozen are getting wet the second i chop down my current run. Got Fang!, another pack of The Glove, and Georgia Cry. Came with Freebies of MickJagger, BakersDozen, and another Zuddz. Most likely won’t get to the regs until i lock down a bigger spot, because i definitely don’t want to miss out on a stud like i found out of the CaliMints.


Thanks soooo much for your support


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 22, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Thanks soooo much for your support


No problem man, thanks for keep dropping this heat on us. Got two Olaf’s on the way with one of each freebie. Definitely looking forward to hunting through all these!


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 23, 2021)

Order from Harvest Mutual just out of the box!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Apr 23, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Order from Harvest Mutual just out of the box!
> 
> View attachment 4885889


Ayeeeee keep me posted brother


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 25, 2021)

Just got that Olaf in, hyped go get the Zmartiez and Zuddz wet.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 9, 2021)

Still haven’t gotten to any of the calisunset crossed. Only one pheno of CardiB looks decent and I got rid of the rest to make room for something else, namely Xs n blowz, which 5/6 germinated. I might also pop the cherry sukka since that’s also a blowpops bx cross that I have a half pack of. Xs n blowz in on top. The other cluster of 10 is pure Michigan F2. Above the Xs n blowz is some trapqueen from savage which I got wet yesterday and haven’t sprouted yet.


----------



## jdoeanon (May 9, 2021)

Man, these tropical popsicles are some big ass plants! Def gonna be a nice yield, got a few phenos of tp and this gilroy (gmo x calisunset) at week 3 flower almost.. all super nice. Far as smells go thus far, stem rubs smell more like sherb leaners


----------



## EnvyGenetics (May 9, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> Man, these tropical popsicles are some big ass plants! Def gonna be a nice yield, got a few phenos of tp and this gilroy (gmo x calisunset) at week 3 flower almost.. all super nice. Far as smells go thus far, stem rubs smell more like sherb leaners


Excited to see what you find!!


----------



## OG_Kloudy (May 11, 2021)

RM86 and Rainbow Harbor from Neps Loaded. Thanks


----------



## GetRektInc (May 13, 2021)

MAIL CALL.

FIIIIINALLY.

Almost thought I may have lost my cash but nope seedsherenow.com are stand up people, after a month (no idea how it took that damned long) FINALLY I get confirmation my payment made it and my gear was shipped. Thank you seedsherenow.com.

Only thing weird is the box from Aficionado which I emailed Leo about so hopefully all good ... can't see it being fake but had to ask as it looks different the color of wax on vial to stamp on paper and with Leo's gear it is usually an EXACT match. Hopefully I am paranoid and it is nothing.

Anyone know what this Cake mix x Lickz is? I know Lickz is a runtz (ss x og) cross but what is Cake mix ... hoping this is the lemon cakey freebie guys were mentioning.


----------



## GetRektInc (May 13, 2021)

Anyone grow these P562 yet or the Cake mix x Lickz freebie?


----------



## EnvyGenetics (May 13, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> Anyone grow these P562 yet or the Cake mix x Lickz freebie?


Absolutely the p562 the others are freebie testers


----------



## GetRektInc (May 13, 2021)

I wanted to buy more Envy like about 4 other ones BUUUUUT my old lady never tried SD before and wanted to since high school so yeeeears. THIS Aficionado rare one popped up snd I HAAAAAD TO. Myself was looking for one and was going to go with Top Dawg (JJ) or if Lucky Dog (SunkVA) had but when I saw this one it was INSTA BUY. Plus pretty limited 100 boxes so figured we HAD to have it.


----------



## GetRektInc (May 13, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Absolutely the p562 the others are freebie testers


Ooooh ok got ya. Is there pics of P562? What's the nose on her?


----------



## GetRektInc (May 13, 2021)

Honest to God my FAVORITE SLAP EVER is this Steve Irwin 'Trichies!!!' one ... GOAT!!!


----------



## Flatrate (May 14, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> Man, these tropical popsicles are some big ass plants!


Mine were too! When I grew that ppl went bonkers, it is still talked about and ppl want it again. Starting this coming fall I am running nothing but Envy gear till the following spring, so I might drop a few more TP for a little surprise.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2021)

GetRektInc said:


> MAIL CALL.
> 
> FIIIIINALLY.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, that Baker’s Dozen is one hell of a score especially with the P562. Definitely popping some of the Lickz fem crosses after this harvest. Zuddz is definitely getting popped because I was lucky enough to get two, and either MickJagger or Zmartiez. Was thinking the Baker’s Dozen, but might have some plans with some of those ladies, and setting them up on a sexy date lol.Well still definitely a possibility of all the other Lickz crosses getting hit up by a nice stud. Also plan on a hunting through some of the Sugar Rush #6(Grape/Cherry Pie dom geno) x CaliMints #3 cross i made myself, because there was no way in hell ibwas trashing that beast of a stud(well hopefully stud, haven’t haven’t seen any of his offspring yet, but i’m not worrying at all that it could be a bunk male. He definitely had the same structured leaves as Sherb, extremely tight flower clusters just like Cookies, the structure of a way more sturdy and way more vigorous Sherb, and just reeked like Gassy OG. So Hopefully he passes on those same characteristics(preferably the best attributes of each cut used in that cross, And he definitely has potential). Also still have all the pollen i collected off of CaliMints #6. That genotype was more lanky, and had the structure of Animal Cookies. Which definitely isn’t a bad thing the Animal cut is one of my favorites.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 14, 2021)

Okay, so I just tossed about 15 weak testers from another breeder, and that means I have room to start some envy gear. P562 just got wet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2021)

@EnvyGenetics honestly think that BlowPops BX or CaliSunset would mix extremely well with the Sugar Rush from Clearwater. Also if you want to try out the cross i had made, or even get laced up with a couple keepers that can and will be found in the SR, just let me know. Every Growmie i’ve talked to that has ran a pack of it(shit even myself), found multiple keepers in one pack, and how fire it is. Thankfully i was able to get my hands back on another pack, because it’s not if you’re going to find a keeper, it’s more like how many. Terps range from earthy/skunky/gas with some berries, sweet sugary creamy citrusy Sherb with some crushed up grapes and blackberries, grape pixie sticks, and my personal favorite one was #6. Not only did she resemble Cherry Pie’s structure to a T, but also the terps to a T almost. She was definitely a little sweeter then the CP, and definitely had some grape pixie sticks terps. Personally i think the CaliSunset or BlowPops(or even Lickz) would blend so extremely well that it would be heavenly. Still have an unopened pack, so if you want it she’s yours. All i ask is to kick me down some of their children, and i know for a fact they would not only make absolutely fucking amazing offspring but i’m 100% positive they would create offspring that could give some of the absolutely amazing cuts of Grape Blow a run for their money. The first and last picture is the one i gave my buddy, and he ran indoors. All the rest were #6 grown outside. Even though she was knocked up she stunk to motherfucking high Heaven, going through absolute hell weatherwise like three different hurricanes, but she still packed on some absolutely fucking stupid frost, and tasted absolutely fucking amazing


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 15, 2021)

Yeah dude I need to get me a pack of sugar rush pretty soon.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (May 18, 2021)

New BlowPops bx1 drop with 4 other BlowPops bx1 crosses this Friday limited runs. Pics on our @envygen562 Instagram page! Appreciate the support!


----------



## jdoeanon (May 20, 2021)

Few notes for the tropical popsicles

- Some phenos seem to do better with less nutes
- Even though this is an indica leaning hybrid , it def seems to have some sativa traits
- Flowering time seems to be 9 weeks + (taking a bit longer to fill in compared to other phenos)

If any of this sounds wrong, let me know


----------



## EnvyGenetics (May 20, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> Few notes for the tropical popsicles
> 
> - Some phenos seem to do better with less nutes
> - Even though this is an indica leaning hybrid , it def seems to have some sativa traits
> ...


You are right a strong 9 weeks


----------



## jdoeanon (May 20, 2021)

Oh & killer frost rails on the fans , just like the pics!


----------



## Jdubb203 (May 21, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> You are right a strong 9 weeks


Growing out grape blow,break wall, and moon blow freebies any idea flowering times gonna flip em next week thanks


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 24, 2021)

LimeLickz

smells like lemon lime candy


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Jun 24, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> LimeLickz
> 
> smells like lemon lime candy
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!!!! Great job!! Please tag us on ig if you have one!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Jun 24, 2021)

Jdubb203 said:


> Growing out grape blow,break wall, and moon blow freebies any idea flowering times gonna flip em next week thanks


Strong 9 weekers


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 24, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Oh yeah!!!! Great job!! Please tag us on ig if you have one!


i dont post anything about my grows on IG for security reasons but feel free to post the pics if you want


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Jun 24, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> i dont post anything about my grows on IG for security reasons but feel free to post the pics if you want


Great job man


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 24, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> Great job man


thanks cant wait to see how she smokes


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 25, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> LimeLickz
> 
> smells like lemon lime candy
> 
> ...


Looking good bro


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2021)

Started soaking some Zuddz, and really hyped to see what they do.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2021)

5/5 on the Zuddz, and just got planted. Really excited to see what the Lickz adds to The Soap.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 29, 2021)

Damn within less then 24 hours of planting(20 hrs on the dot, and my dumbass set the timer but didn’t plug the light into the timer until 9 am lol) one already popped up, and another is about to pop up as well. Can barely see the embryonic sack starting to pop up after she got a light misting. Wouldn’t be surprised to wake up to all of them popped up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 30, 2021)

So 4/5 are already above ground. These are extremely vigorous, especially considering almost all of them have popped already by themselves, and another strain i’m growing as well with them got germinated/planted at the same exact time but only 3 has popped with a lot of help. Also found 2 trifoliate’s which is pretty cool, and i’m definitely going to be watching closely to see what these ladies does. First two is #4 the trifoliate, #3, #1 anither trifoliate, and #2. **edit** 5/5 now


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 30, 2021)

Jumping on that envy bandwagon

just grabbed a pack of sunset slurbert and a pack of protect 562 from Neptune


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Jun 30, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> Jumping on that envy bandwagon
> 
> just grabbed a pack of sunset slurbert and a pack of protect 562 from Neptune


Appreciate your support huge


----------



## chowmein (Jul 1, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I preordered Booger Sugar from Insane Seeds
> 
> I really wanted both of the freebies(Blue Sunset and Bling Cookies)
> 
> I might also get a pack from Neptune to get the Blush and Breaker Valley freebies


how do you know what freebies they got?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 12, 2021)

Envy dropping some limited runtz x blowpops thru someone on IG soon, just a heads up.


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Jul 12, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Envy dropping some limited runtz x cali sunset thru someone on IG soon, just a heads up.


WhiteRuntz x BlowPopsBX1 aka WhiteLickz


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Jul 12, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Envy dropping some limited runtz x cali sunset thru someone on IG soon, just a heads up.


At @treesyndicate1.0 on ig


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 12, 2021)

EnvyGenetics said:


> WhiteRuntz x BlowPopsBX1 aka WhiteLickz


Haha fucking up the strains names left and right today


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 13, 2021)

Drop is happening Thursday 6pm @treesyndicate1.0

only dropping 50 packs initially I think

edit: forgot what day today was lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> Drop is happening tomorrow 6pm @treesyndicate1.0
> 
> only dropping 50 packs initially I think


Thinks it Thursday @ 6pm pacifictime dude.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thinks it Thursday @ 6pm pacifictime dude.


Haha ya I thought today was Wednesday lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> Haha ya I thought today was Wednesday lol


All good dude I looked at my calendar and was like, it is Tuesday...right? Haha


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 13, 2021)

I think im gonna pass on the WhiteLickz drop

Im waiting for them to drop more fems

I remember seeing something on IG a couple months back about ChemD x Cali Sunset fems and also a EuroStep fem line

@EnvyGenetics any updates on when the fems are coming and which line you'll be putting out first


----------



## Railage (Jul 13, 2021)

Popped the two packs of Super Silver Haze x Blowpops “Metal Shop” I had today, gonna be an interesting one.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 20, 2021)

The Drip lowers


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 20, 2021)

I grabbed white lickz and a pack of grape blow.

he also mentioned on IG earlier about dropping a small fem line with the lickz.

ICC x lickz sounds fun, prob have to scoop a pack for sure.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 1, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> I grabbed white lickz and a pack of grape blow.
> 
> he also mentioned on IG earlier about dropping a small fem line with the lickz.
> 
> ICC x lickz sounds fun, prob have to scoop a pack for sure.


Nice grab man! When you going to drop the Grape Blow? I'll make sure to get on IG to follow.


----------



## diggs99 (Aug 1, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Nice grab man! When you going to drop the Grape Blow? I'll make sure to get on IG to follow.


no idea man, I shoulda stopped buying beans a few months ago lol, not sure where all the time is gonna c

they are regs, so I might pop them right away and sex and hunt the pack in one of my tents, if I find something good I’ll take cuts and throw it in the room.

I also just ordered a pack of the glove (Gary Payton x Cali sunset) from Envy, so they gotta find a way into the mix as well lol 

Glad to see you still around bro, hope all is well.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 2, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> no idea man, I shoulda stopped buying beans a few months ago lol, not sure where all the time is gonna c
> 
> they are regs, so I might pop them right away and sex and hunt the pack in one of my tents, if I find something good I’ll take cuts and throw it in the room.
> 
> ...


All is pretty good these days, hope you are well! I hear ya man on the pack buying, some time ago I got caught up hanging with this shady character who pushed the seed buying habit on to me. Man, I got sucked in quick. I don't want to mention any names, thats not my style, it was @TintEastwood 

I just getting ready to fire up again soon and can't decide what to drop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2021)

Another run of the drip{gushers x blowpops}. Sadly this will be the last run of the drip, a mix of limited space and too much new stuff to run, also she took just a tad bit long to root cuts but otherwise this strain was stellar. Everyone that smoked on it loved it. It had great terps and bag appeal for days, highly recommend envy genetics to anyone.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks like my glove is a boy...boooo...have to drop a few more in a week or 2


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Looks like my glove is a boy...boooo...have to drop a few more in a week or 2
> 
> View attachment 4962979


Shit you ran envy- the glove?


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Shit you ran envy- the glove?


Yeah, Only popped like 3 seeds still have 8 or 9 left, also have the parlor and ocean blvd.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Yeah, Only popped like 3 seeds still have 8 or 9 left, also have the parlor and ocean blvd.


Dude I thought this was in private messages lol.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 12, 2021)

Going to have to grab some Exclusives from him soon just on GP that he is a funny ass dude anyone who post's on IG 

Yeah i have your Cuts don't blame me blame your people you trusted with them Fuck Face (not his exact words) but you get the point gets my money for the sure entertainment value !


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 12, 2021)

Lickz fem drop & vault releases this Friday 13th, some exclusize crosses available, including Apples N Bananaz X Lickz (very few)


----------



## Snowback (Aug 14, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Looks like my glove is a boy...boooo...have to drop a few more in a week or 2
> 
> View attachment 4962979


Imma put my neck on the line here and say that I don't think those are male flowers. They looks more like shoots. One of them looks slightly like a male flower but it might be just an extra young shoot. Did you throw it away yet?


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 14, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Imma put my neck on the line here and say that I don't think those are male flowers. They looks more like shoots. One of them looks slightly like a male flower but it might be just an extra young shoot. Did you throw it away yet?


Yeah, up further on the plant there were more ball looking things. But I could of been wrong and alittle inpatient.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 14, 2021)

Ahh... well... you did what you had to do.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 24, 2021)

Ocean blvd. 3 in the back and far right second row.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 28, 2021)

Some more of the drip, trimmed and ready to be puffed....


----------



## bcr500 (Aug 29, 2021)

Oaklickz flipped to 12/12 July 21st.


----------



## chiguy23 (Aug 30, 2021)

Yo Envy. What are the parents of the "og kush" male that was used to make Blowpops. Wanna grab some of your packs, some blowpops x's, but I can't find this info anywhere. Thanks for your help and keep making the fire!


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 6, 2021)

Ocean boulevard ( gelato41 x calisunset) last pic until we get some real action.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Sep 13, 2021)

Anyone here ever grown Envy’s Zkittlez x Blowpop? It was a limited drop I believe only 8 packs all numbered or something like that I would love to see pictures! I scored me one of them pack 1-8 & also scored me a rare Mendo Breath x Blowpop if anybody have pictures of that to please post


----------



## itslogics (Oct 14, 2021)

Packbanditz sale going on most Envy packs are $70. I just picked up Blowpops bx1 & Georgia cry. Looking forward to popping these. I might hold onto Blowpops pack for breeding crosses in the future.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 14, 2021)

Zuddz going ham! Crazy that these were freebies, got heavily neglected, and are still booming(even 20 times better then other breeders gear in the same conditions)! Glad PB let me grab 2! Definitely took advantage of PB’s sale and snagged 2 41 Reasons(that Area 41 x BP bx should be absolutely insane!), one more White Lickz, and 1 Sweet Chee. Should be pretty interesting seeing the difference from the pack of Fang! i got and the SC. PB x Envy = home runs on all cylinders!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 18, 2021)

Definitely agree with you on ordering envy gear from PB. He’s got the best prices and ships the fastest. I think tree syndicate has more varieties but PB has become a friend of mine and I want to keep supporting him. Just got in a pack of white lickz and got all 13 beans wet. Hopefully this one works out better than the p562 which only one seed sprouted and then rotted. Don’t know what happened there, but I’m probably getting fireman next since I really want to run a 4516 cross that’s a little less expensive than the lit/grandiflora gear.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2021)

The new Envy came in Sat. and really looking forward to the 41 Reasons! They all should be fire, but feel like these will pair up the best the Gushers OG, and True Lemon Gushers from Rado(if a nice Lemon Fuel dom stud is to be found, which i’m sure there will be, or even a nice LF dom fems to reverse. Honestly really stoked to see what tester #3 is, and they even completely changed what was going to get popped next. Tester #3 up to bat after this current run


----------



## itslogics (Oct 20, 2021)

Always hooking up the slaps and candy!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 21, 2021)

Looks like my bad luck with the p562 was a one off (and I didn’t have much luck with the fem freebies either but w/e at least they all germinated). 100% fast germination with the white lickz. Popped them alongside a 5 pack of money gun x grape pie from Rado and all 18 beans sprouted. That’s a good sign. I’m leery of trying p562 again but I’m about to order a pack of fireman. Then I suppose I’ll have to run both packs of “tester #3” at some point. I’d love to hear/read any speculation on what it is.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 24, 2021)

White lickz blasting off. 100% germination. These look like they’ll be vigorous and full of heat.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 17, 2021)

Zuddz coming along very nicely, just around week 5, and they are looking pretty good. First two pics is the “3 leaf clover” pheno that definitely reminds me of Bubba Kush damn near to a T(might need a new nickname if she ends up being a keeper). Next 3 pics are the 3 that look so far to be Blowpops dom, but with their own unique differences, and really excited to see how they do. Not going to lie though made a really dumb rookie mistake with the one of them, and paying the price now. Was 100% completely my fault by flipping way too late, and kept procrastinating instead of being proactive.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 17, 2021)

White lickz seedlings are looking happy. Hope I find a killer male in these. I culled 3 that weren’t doing much and a 4th looks like it’s culling itself (just droopy and unhappy looking). That leaves 9 nice and vigorous plants to choose from. Also hoping for a couple fire ladies of course but the whole reason I popped these is to make a backcross of my killer cut of money gun (second two pics). Of course the plan is to use that money gun backcross to make all kinds of fun stuff with my favorite cuts


----------



## Ganja Mama Strainly.io (Nov 26, 2021)

E


EnvyGenetics said:


> I’ve been told we throw down realllyyy nice yields


Envy am I able to DM you about an issue please? Well a couple but one is not an issue it is a compliment and question.


----------



## Ganja Mama Strainly.io (Nov 26, 2021)

Nm I cannot dm you, Envy would you mind dm'ing me at your earliest convenience please. Thank you.


----------



## skuba (Dec 13, 2021)

Received a freebie of Yuzu Popper
Does anyone know the lineage of the Yuzu Sherb? I’ve found pics online but no lineage. 

For the male - cherry popper - I found it could be cherry pie x high school sweetheart


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 19, 2021)

Just a few shots. First a couple strains finishing up.

ThroatCoat.



Tropical Popsicle.



California Rasins on day 31. Ain't gonna lie, very exited to see how they finish up. The pictures don't do them justice, they are frosty as hell!









Also just got some Jacky Moon soaking this morning.

Almost forgot, just flipped The Creamery.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 19, 2021)

Throat Coat - lol, funny name.


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 29, 2021)

skuba said:


> Received a freebie of Yuzu Popper
> Does anyone know the lineage of the Yuzu Sherb? I’ve found pics online but no lineage.
> 
> For the male - cherry popper - I found it could be cherry pie x high school sweetheart
> ...


hey skuba,have you had any luck finding anything out about this strain,i just scored the same from breeders direct as freebie with my luckydog seeds


----------



## skuba (Dec 29, 2021)

kaneboy said:


> hey skuba,have you had any luck finding anything out about this strain,i just scored the same from breeders direct as freebie with my luckydog seeds


Same here, nothing yet, I’ve only found pictures and that it was “bred by envy genetics”. The photos look nice though


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 29, 2021)

potsandpans said:


> View attachment 4555581
> Update on that breaker valley. Day 74 of flower.


Looks just like jungle cookies I grew.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 21, 2022)

Couple shots of ocean boulevard, has a deficiency going but with work just don’t have a lot of time this grow.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 23, 2022)

I was going to veg my white lickz for longer, but flipped them all today. The reason being that I had planned to flower the males to collect pollen from the best one. Those all went into the 2x2 flower tent a little over a week ago. Well, two of the “males” turned out to be female so they went in my main flower tent with the other two confirmed females. A fifth female got badly damaged from drying out one day and will need probably another month to get cuts and catch up. The 4 that went into the main flower tent look really nice. Got clones of all of them, and I’ll start posting pics once the buds start growing.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 25, 2022)

One more shot of this Cali sunset bud


----------



## Apollo Green (Jan 31, 2022)

EnvyGenetics said:


> At @treesyndicate1.0 on ig



Look forward to my magic bean hunting. 

Already have some good ones. But really looking for that Christmas Bud Smell! Miss getting that stank around Christmas every year.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 3, 2022)

Cali sunset almost ready.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Feb 24, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> One more shot of this Cali sunset bud
> View attachment 5074092


how was the Calisunset? I have a pack I been wanting to pop one day. How’s the terps?Does she have heavy gas? & how does she grow?


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Feb 27, 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CaUMgTggF3i/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Bakerz Dozen video

Not sure if i'm allowed to post an instagram link please let me know if I need to remove it.


----------



## chrome2yerdome (Feb 27, 2022)

Some shots of the Bakerz Dozen


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2022)

chrome2yerdome said:


> Some shots of the Bakerz Dozen
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093438View attachment 5093439View attachment 5093440View attachment 5093437View attachment 5093442View attachment 5093441


love when I find phenos like this that you barely have to trim lol


----------



## pulver (Mar 2, 2022)

Just picked up a The Soap x Kryptochronic directly from Envy as my introduction to Envy stuff. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## EnvyGenetics (Mar 2, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## Sniklefritz42069 (Mar 10, 2022)

I’m a little late to the party but I’m pumped


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (May 2, 2022)

kaneboy said:


> hey skuba,have you had any luck finding anything out about this strain,i just scored the same from breeders direct as freebie with my luckydog seeds





skuba said:


> Same here, nothing yet, I’ve only found pictures and that it was “bred by envy genetics”. The photos look nice though


I received the same freebie and have been doing some digging which led me here. 

I was able to find this post on reddit.. Not sure how accurate it is but it's something!

copy and pasted the OP's comment: 

Yuzu Sherbert

(Sunset Sherbert X Sunset Sherbert)

To start the buds are immaculate! Beautiful tight sticky purple and green nuggets covered in sugary layers of trichomes!

The nose is very creamy with a hint of fruitiness! It definitely had a way nicer nose once busted up! Such a beautiful profile, definitely my favourite sherb cross I've had to date.

The taste is very fruity leaning, with a bit of a creamy backnote that results in a beautiful tasting smoke! The terpenes definitely come through on this one!

The smoke was very clean and very potent! It hit me immediately and lasted! This is some great afternoon smoke, not the heaviest knockout effects but still hits pleasantly hard!

Nothing but praise for Cookies&Gas, theyve been coming out strong


----------



## skuba (May 3, 2022)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I received the same freebie and have been doing some digging which led me here.
> 
> I was able to find this post on reddit.. Not sure how accurate it is but it's something!
> 
> ...


So it’s a sunset bagseed lol


----------



## Minirex (May 6, 2022)

The Pipe said:


> That's awesome


Ya I'm with you some good info and alot of misguided idiots trying to prove they're smart to no one...


----------



## Lost Coast Ridge Runner (May 8, 2022)

Growdro45 said:


> Tiki is trash save your money lol I have all his 36 breeders cuts threw them all away..


Tiki Is Trash!
I have spent so much on his garbage gear. Stay away from his cuts and collabs.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 9, 2022)

Lost Coast Ridge Runner said:


> Tiki Is Trash!
> I have spent so much on his garbage gear. Stay away from his cuts and collabs.


never trust a breeder who doesn’t smoke 

that was the red flag that made me stay away from his gear


----------



## originalphenohunters (May 9, 2022)

Went to my buddies grow. He bought a bunch of the Tiki clones off Neptune. I started pointing them out without even looking at tags. There were all dudded aka Hops Latent Viroid. Beware.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 14, 2022)

looks like Envy split up 

one of them started their own company called Smoke Signals


----------



## trill_Lyfe (May 15, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> looks like Envy split up
> 
> one of them started their own company called Smoke Signals
> 
> View attachment 5133319


so glad you posted this i was hella confused on where and when i started following smokesignal and the fact that they posted all the same lines as envy had me thinking it was just a hacked envy account


----------



## Lost Coast Ridge Runner (May 16, 2022)

Does anyone know the Tester #3 lineage or parents? it was a freebie


----------



## goldmansachs (Jul 4, 2022)

Tarifa plana said:


> Pop Rocks con poco menos de un mes para el final.
> 
> View attachment 4738715
> 
> ...


----------



## Shastafarian (Jul 5, 2022)

Hows the smell? Do not just say Gass Or Ill cry lol. Use your best descriptive words....Ive grown several Envy Genetics strains and the common expression has been the same mainly from his very strong male selection and the Blowpops was a truly worked line or such a power house Male that brings a bunch of select terps I dont get in alot of stuft.....Im currently growing the Gelly Bellies Gelato45 x Blowpops. I cant recomend Envy enough. Even though some of the phenos u get might not be as pretty as some the terps are on Flex.


----------



## thetrickstergod (Jul 31, 2022)

Any smoke reports on Ocean Blvd.? Heard it’s special but that’s about it.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 1, 2022)

thetrickstergod said:


> Any smoke reports on Ocean Blvd.? Heard it’s special but that’s about it.


Im literally rolling up for my 3rd smoke sesh with Gelly Bellies  I also grew Gorilla Pops and both have the same style terps almost identical. I found a trichome dipped male stud in Gorilla Pops used him on Kushmints been testing those for the past year and a half and everything from Blow Pops offspring even as far away as my cross has very very similar terps. Ive come to the conclusion its the Blow Pops and more specific I believe the PR Og pairs very well with Sunset Sherbet. Gives off a Super Rich Earthy Gassy fuely piney nutty lemon dirt earth flavor in that order but with a Choc Coffee dough to my Kushmints cross. Got many many things in my stable and by far Envy gets Top pick fpr my daily smoke usually always rolling at least one a day. These have been a true blessing since Im growing expensive stuff and average price stuff but the expensive stuff hasnt produced me as much worth keeping.Terps are everything, so I'd say anything from the Blow Pops line is gonna bring rich Earthy Fuely Piney Gassy Sherb Dirt for the terps kinda in that order with an amazing good heavy anxiety relieving smoke. These few pics are from the first dry enough batch off the hangers and I rough trimmed it for my personal since thats how I like it, but heres whats silly shes a 7ish on bag appeal but a 12 on terps plus terp to smoke shes a 12 so there is something very special about the Blow Pops line. Id like to hear about the CaliSunset since its Sherb x Blowpops should help to bring back some Sherb depth but Id like to know from some others who have grown more then 1 of Envys strains. Envy is no Longer together and the team split up even though we all still have our Envy packs. Im needing to find space to pop my Biscotti x Cali Sunset freebs before they go bad, they should be worth the space.


----------



## Norml56 (Aug 1, 2022)

just ordered GM Blow from Envy Genetics. I will update once they are here and I actually have something to show.


----------



## Norml56 (Aug 4, 2022)

CaliKing (KingLouis x CaliSunset) was the freebie. sounds interesting.


----------



## Norml56 (Sep 26, 2022)

3 outta 4 seeds popped in 48hrs. The popped ones are all looking happy and healthy.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 26, 2022)

Norml56 said:


> CaliKing (KingLouis x CaliSunset) was the freebie. sounds interesting.


Already a strain called cali king from golden lion


----------



## Norml56 (Sep 27, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Already a strain called cali king from golden lion


 Guess we will need to find out which is better!


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 16, 2022)

potsandpans said:


> This might be a dead thread but for anyone interested I grew their BlowTrops (blowpops x trop cookies) from clone and it came out fantastic. Great terp profile, nice on the nose, glazed in trichomes and the plant itself was very forgiving. Running some of their gear now, the drip, breaker valley and blush.
> View attachment 4487097


I know this is a older post but just looking doing some due diligence before buying envys seed, I have gear from a plethora of other breeders but this keeps poping up on the radar soooooo...... This post jumped out at me and your doing a fabulous job running DWC and your room is spectacular brother! I bet your chores list sucks but I give you even more props because no way all them different phenos are eating equally so your managing EC numbers all over huh ? Even your stalks are thick and hold weight just fine! Nice job


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 16, 2022)

chrome2yerdome said:


> Some shots of the Bakerz Dozen
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093438View attachment 5093439View attachment 5093440View attachment 5093437View attachment 5093442View attachment 5093441



Insane brother,


chrome2yerdome said:


> Some shots of the Bakerz Dozen
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093438View attachment 5093439View attachment 5093440View attachment 5093437View attachment 5093442View attachment 5093441



Insane looking, looks like it was frozen in the snow! Nice job dude...... How was it?


----------



## ChemmyChem (Nov 29, 2022)

skuba said:


> Received a freebie of Yuzu Popper
> Does anyone know the lineage of the Yuzu Sherb? I’ve found pics online but no lineage.
> 
> For the male - cherry popper - I found it could be cherry pie x high school sweetheart
> ...


I got a free pack of Yuzu Sherb with an order of Lucky Dog Seeds. I put em all in 30 gals in full sun under plastic around mid June. The Yuzu Sherb absolutely crushed in the Southern Oregon sun and cool nights under plastic. I think the plastic was key though because the October rains probably wouldve lead to some mold as the Yuzu has extrememly stacked, dense, sticky icky buds. I let em go 11 weeks, barely fed em and people have thought this shit is indoor multiple times. I can only finish half a fatty at a time and im straight gone and have to put it out. Ive seen people say its multiple different genetic lineages but i think back crossed Sunset Sherb sounds the most spot on for now. Ill post pics soon
Edit: it reminds me of what Ice Cream Cake is trying to be. Looks and smokes similar but with much more chem/gas taste and a sharpness to it where ICC is a little more smoothe creamy. Definitely stronger smoke and more exotic


----------



## skuba (Nov 29, 2022)

ChemmyChem said:


> I got a free pack of Yuzu Sherb with an order of Lucky Dog Seeds. I put em all in 30 gals in full sun under plastic around mid June. The Yuzu Sherb absolutely crushed in the Southern Oregon sun and cool nights under plastic. I think the plastic was key though because the October rains probably wouldve lead to some mold as the Yuzu has extrememly stacked, dense, sticky icky buds. I let em go 11 weeks, barely fed em and people have thought this shit is indoor multiple times. I can only finish half a fatty at a time and im straight gone and have to put it out. Ive seen people say its multiple different genetic lineages but i think back crossed Sunset Sherb sounds the most spot on for now. Ill post pics soon
> Edit: it reminds me of what Ice Cream Cake is trying to be. Looks and smokes similar but with much more chem/gas taste and a sharpness to it where ICC is a little more smoothe creamy. Definitely stronger smoke and more exotic


Damn maybe I shouldn’t have given those away!


----------



## Norml56 (Jan 1, 2023)

Gmblowpops around day 30 since flip. Picture kinda sucks. I'm stuck using the hps for another week.


----------

